# Help For Heroes charity golf day - Hayling Golf club Tuesday 18th October



## richart (Jan 24, 2022)

For the 13th Golf Monthly Forum Help for Heroes Charity Golf day we are going to the seaside to play at *Hayling* *Golf Club*. The Club is on the south coast in Hampshire and the date is *Tuesday 18th October 2022*. *www.haylinggolf.co.uk*

Hayling is a stunning links course, the only true links on the south coast between Rye in East Sussex and Cornwall. It is ranked 52nd in Golf World’s Top 100 English courses, and is comfortably within Golf Monthly's top 200 GB&I courses. It is also ranked as the 2nd best course in Hampshire. This is no goat track !

Each year it seems to become more difficult to find a top course that will give us a good deal which then allows us to make a generous donation to the Help for Heroes Charity.  Hayling though has come up trumps in spades and we are very grateful to them for giving us the following deal –

*£75 to include buffet full English breakfast, 18 Holes individual stableford and a two course carvery lunch.*

*There will be a shotgun start at 09.00*, which should ensure an earlier finish than last year. The total number of players we can have is 100, which the club can easily cater for in their lovely  large Art Deco style clubhouse. A round at Hayling would normally cost £100, so we have been given a very good deal.

The golf is costing just £45, the food £30.  *The donation to the H4H charity will be £25 again this year, so the total cost will be £100*. I will set up the charity JustGiving site shortly and once a donation has been made your place will be secure. In the meantime, put your names down on this thread if you would like to play.

*To speed up registration, I will collect monies due to the Club, £75, in two payments*. *£40 by the end of April and £35 by the end of August*. *Please note these payments will be made to me and not to the JustGiving site*. Please keep an eye out on the forum for details of how to make these payments which will be posted shortly. Those that played last year should already have my bank details, but anyone that doesn't will just need to send me a pm.

If you have to pull out after making these payments to me, you will receive a refund as long as cancellation is not within the last week leading up to the event. *Please note that donations made to the justgiving site cannot be refunded in any circumstances.*

Initially places will be allocated to forumers and to one guest, but I anticipate more guests will be able to book places nearer the time. Hayling are flexible on numbers so we will try and squeeze everyone in that wants to play the day.

Dave (Papas1982) is already looking to arrange a game on Monday 17th October and will put up a new thread with details when he has them. A double header will hopefully encourage those that will have to travel a decent distance to make the trip and find accommodation in the area. I know there are a couple of Premier Inn's with a few miles of the course. We may be able to get local members to sign forumers in at their courses over the previous weekend.

If you have any queries regarding the day, please ask on this thread or drop me a pm.

Rich.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 24, 2022)

How do we sign up?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 24, 2022)

1 - JamesR 👍


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 24, 2022)

Please and if room place for co driver.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2022)

Yep and also Pieman 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. Old Skier co driver
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			How do we sign up?
		
Click to expand...

 Just add  your name to the running list.


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			Please and if room place for co driver.
		
Click to expand...

No problem with co driver. Add him/her on.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk

Thanks for keeping this going @richart


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1 
7. Homer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot + 1


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot + 1
13. Sainthacker


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort 
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart


----------



## Cake (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort 
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23. Cake


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23.Cake
24.NickPapas
25.Papas1982


----------



## Wrighty001 (Jan 24, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23.Cake
24.NickPapas
25.Papas1982
		
Click to expand...

26.Darren Wright + 1 (Lee Judge)


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23.Cake
24.NickPapas
25.Papas1982
26.Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
27.Chrisd
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23.Cake
24.NickPapas
25.Papas1982
26.Darren Wright
27.Darren Wright + 1 (Lee Judge) 
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru


I've never played a links course before. Try anything once. 


(Have edited in the above, hopefully haven't fudged it up.)


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jan 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23.Cake
24.NickPapas
25.Papas1982
26.Darren Wright
27.Darren Wright + 1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru


I've never played a links course before. Try anything once. 


(Have edited in the above, hopefully haven't fudged it up.)
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it a go if thats ok?


----------



## IanM (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23.Cake
24.NickPapas
25.Papas1982
26.Darren Wright
27.Darren Wright + 1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M


(and I added Surrey Golfer!)


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			I'll give it a go if thats ok?
		
Click to expand...

It sure is.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort 
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23. Cake
24. Pokerjoke


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 24, 2022)

. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.Pieman
4.SteveW86
5.OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12 Swingalot
13 Swingalot + 1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18.Topoftheflop
19.Aztecs27
20.Bogie Boy
21.Paulw4702
22.Richart
23.Cake
24.NickPapas
25.Papas1982
26.Darren Wright
27.Darren Wright + 1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32.Pokerjoke


----------



## The Lion (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks very much for organising this Rich, you’re a star! ⭐️ 

Hopefully we can get another game or two organised and make a 2-3 day trip of it! 

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke 
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1


----------



## Crow (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando 
39. Dando +1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1 
40. Srixon 1


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Can I get a bid in now for the 1st or 18th as a starting hole.


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Can I get a bid in now for the 1st or 18th as a starting hole.
		
Click to expand...

No. You can't afford them.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1 
41. Upsidedown


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2022)

1.James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1 
41. Upsidedown
42. drive4show


----------



## Midnight (Jan 24, 2022)

Can some one who knows what there doing add me please 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2022)

James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Mike79


----------



## evemccc (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524 + 1


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524 
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom


----------



## Optom (Jan 24, 2022)

Great time at Blackmoor last year ,Hayling sounds a great course count me in.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 24, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan


----------



## GG26 (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)


----------



## Badger (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders) 
69. Badger


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger70. PNWokingham


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2022)

]1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 25, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			]1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sam85 (Jan 25, 2022)

]1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi Rich, hi all, 

Sorry to say i will be missing the meet this year, would have been my 12th and no doubt hitting over 10k in mileage from all my years visiting you Southerners.  This one is and pardon the pun, a bridge too far for me, last years drive nearly killed me, 10hrs to get home! and mentally, its exhausting doing all the driving on me lonesome.  Looked at flying/train, but logistically/financially, just to much for me, and is making me sad just typing this.

Really gutted, the course looks amazing and i know you will have an awesome day raising money for such a worthwhile cause!

Hopefully see you next year.

All the best guys & stay safe.
Stu.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hi Rich, hi all,

Sorry to say i will be missing the meet this year, would have been my 12th and no doubt hitting over 10k in mileage from all my years visiting you Southerners.  This one is and pardon the pun, a bridge too far for me, last years drive nearly killed me, 10hrs to get home! and mentally, its exhausting doing all the driving on me lonesome.  Looked at flying/train, but logistically/financially, just to much for me, and is making me sad just typing this.

Really gutted, the course looks amazing and i know you will have an awesome day raising money for such a worthwhile cause!

Hopefully see you next year.

All the best guys & stay safe.
Stu.
		
Click to expand...




Understandable Stu...gonna miss ya!


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 25, 2022)

Purple Palace booked, best get some practice in.


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			Purple Palace booked, best get some practice in.
		
Click to expand...

which one is getting the “pleasure” of our custom this year?


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			which one is getting the “pleasure” of our custom this year?
		
Click to expand...

I've gone for Portsmouth Havant South, short ride to course


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			I've gone for Portsmouth Havant South, short ride to course
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the same place, book quickly price will rise!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hi Rich, hi all,

Sorry to say i will be missing the meet this year, would have been my 12th and no doubt hitting over 10k in mileage from all my years visiting you Southerners.  This one is and pardon the pun, a bridge too far for me, last years drive nearly killed me, 10hrs to get home! and mentally, its exhausting doing all the driving on me lonesome.  Looked at flying/train, but logistically/financially, just to much for me, and is making me sad just typing this.

Really gutted, the course looks amazing and i know you will have an awesome day raising money for such a worthwhile cause!

Hopefully see you next year.

All the best guys & stay safe.
Stu.
		
Click to expand...

Stu, if you do want to come down, I’m 5 minutes from Southampton airport so can give you a lift. Can even loan you a spare set of clubs so you don’t need the hassle of putting yours on a plane.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

@Kraxx68, Stu, there should be enough of us on this Forum that know you and the effort you've put in over the years making it down to H4H.  There should be a way to make this work,  so let's put your name down to keep a place & see what we can do to make it happen.  Wouldn't be the same without you.

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2022)

But if youre still "fisting" we may need to think about it....🤔😋


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 25, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hi Rich, hi all,

Sorry to say i will be missing the meet this year, would have been my 12th and no doubt hitting over 10k in mileage from all my years visiting you Southerners.  This one is and pardon the pun, a bridge too far for me, last years drive nearly killed me, 10hrs to get home! and mentally, its exhausting doing all the driving on me lonesome.  Looked at flying/train, but logistically/financially, just to much for me, and is making me sad just typing this.

Really gutted, the course looks amazing and i know you will have an awesome day raising money for such a worthwhile cause!

Hopefully see you next year.

All the best guys & stay safe.
Stu.
		
Click to expand...

Stu - where would you be flying from? If you drop me a PM with details of days and times that would I can look into what I can arrange through my work (can get some discounted BA flights)


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			Stu - where would you be flying from? If you drop me a PM with details of days and times that would I can look into what I can arrange through my work (can get some discounted BA flights)
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just literally suggested he flies into Gatwick and I’ll collect him our Southampton.  It’s this sort of stuff that makes this forum great!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 25, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			I’ve just literally suggested he flies into Gatwick and I’ll collect him our Southampton.  It’s this sort of stuff that makes this forum great!
		
Click to expand...

All sounds good, i'll look into this 2moro after work, would be a shame to miss it with all the efforts you guys can help me get to the meet... update shortly!


----------



## petema99 (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 25, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6


----------



## Twire (Jan 26, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6 
81. Twire


----------



## SyR (Jan 26, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR


----------



## The Lion (Jan 26, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			I've gone for Portsmouth Havant South, short ride to course
		
Click to expand...




IanM said:



			I'm in the same place, book quickly price will rise!
		
Click to expand...

Gents, I’d happily get the same hotel -  but price is £60 atm. That’s an advance, not non-flex booking, so it may be too early to get the best deal.


----------



## The Lion (Jan 26, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Stu, if you do want to come down, I’m 5 minutes from Southampton airport so can give you a lift. Can even loan you a spare set of clubs so you don’t need the hassle of putting yours on a plane.
		
Click to expand...




Mike79 said:



			Stu - where would you be flying from? If you drop me a PM with details of days and times that would I can look into what I can arrange through my work (can get some discounted BA flights)
		
Click to expand...




Oddsocks said:



			I’ve just literally suggested he flies into Gatwick and I’ll collect him our Southampton.  It’s this sort of stuff that makes this forum great!
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



@Kraxx68, Stu, there should be enough of us on this Forum that know you and the effort you've put in over the years making it down to H4H.  There should be a way to make this work,  so let's put your name down to keep a place & see what we can do to make it happen.  Wouldn't be the same without you.
		
Click to expand...

What a great bunch of people you guys are. So lovely to see!

I’ll add that I’m happy to give you lifts around the area Stu, if you need. Hope you make it down in October 🙏


----------



## wookie (Jan 26, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 26, 2022)

The Lion said:



			Gents, I’d happily get the same hotel -  but price is £60 atm. That’s an advance, not non-flex booking, so it may be too early to get the best deal.
		
Click to expand...

i booked here yesterday - £56/ night - not the circa £30 book-months-ahead dealss that we have had in the past but still a good price - the £30 days may be behind us


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2022)

I paid £56.   I've always thought the earlier you book, the better the price with Premier Inn.   Stuff around there gets busy for Pompey and Southampton.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2022)

Another booked at the purple palace Havant south.  Went with flex cancel just incase.


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Another booked at the purple palace Havant south.  Went with flex cancel just incase.
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 26, 2022)

wookie said:



			1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
		
Click to expand...

"]1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 26, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Another booked at the purple palace Havant south.  Went with flex cancel just incase.
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying at the Premier in at Havant.. since the awesome forum have come out and amazed me with the support to get me to the meet this year.  I've PM'd you to about pick up from Southampton airport


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm staying at the Premier in at Havant.. since the awesome forum have come out and amazed me with the support to get me to the meet this year.  I've PM'd you to about pick up from Southampton airport 

Click to expand...

You are most welcome, you now need to decide if you’re doing the day before meeting on the 17th 😀


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 26, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			You are most welcome, you now need to decide if you’re doing the day before meeting on the 17th 😀
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, really appreciate the lifts for Monday/Tuesday.

No game for me on the Monday due to flight times, and flight home on Tuesday evening, so can't do the Blackmoor on Wednesday either, but thanks for the invite Rich. Least i get to see everyone again this year for 1 big day, raise some more money for such and awesome cause.

I'd like to thank everyone, especially @Oddsocks  for the lifts & @Lilyhawk for other reasons. 

See you all in October!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			Thanks, really appreciate the lifts for Monday/Tuesday.

No game for me on the Monday due to flight times, and flight home on Tuesday evening, so can't do the Blackmoor on Wednesday either, but thanks for the invite Rich. Least i get to see everyone again this year for 1 big day, raise some more money for such and awesome cause.

I'd like to thank everyone, especially @Oddsocks  for the lifts & @Lilyhawk for other reasons. 

See you all in October!
		
Click to expand...

I’m just a cog in the wheel here. Glad we’ve all been able to help out getting you down for this year.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 27, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ 
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ 
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong 
88. Alex1


----------



## The Lion (Jan 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			i booked here yesterday - £56/ night - not the circa £30 book-months-ahead dealss that we have had in the past but still a good price - the £30 days may be behind us
		
Click to expand...

You’re probably right there. I had a quick look for next week though and there are rooms for £39 in the coming days, however it’s winter and there are quite a few variables. I definitely noticed prices seemed to be a fair bit higher last year - accommodation on my Scotland trips seemed so limited both in hotels and home stays. The staycation boom and many places closing due to Covid seems to have had a major impact.

Early evidence this year is that this may change - as many more will go abroad to make up for lost time the last two years. Read an article to this effect just the other day. It focused on holiday lets becoming increasingly empty as people looked to travel abroad in 2022.

On that subject, I do hope we have a few more GM Forum meets this year - I really enjoyed last year’s H4H, and it was great meeting so many new faces 😀


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 27, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Another booked at the purple palace Havant south.  Went with flex cancel just incase.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 27, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong
88. Alex1 
89. TheDiablo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2022)

Who is shamalangadingdongdong?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 27, 2022)

No idea, not an active forum name

Whoever it is needs to make themselves known or run the risk of being ejected


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No idea, not an active forum name

Whoever it is needs to make themselves known or run the risk of being ejected
		
Click to expand...

Should be Shamalama. Irish Frankie, mate of Swingers and the forum, and has played last three or four H4H days. Think Slasher got a bit carried away with his name.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No idea, not an active forum name

Whoever it is needs to make themselves known or run the risk of being ejected
		
Click to expand...

It’s Frankie who has been on numerous H4H and meets days and is a mate of swingers and a number of us


----------



## DaveR (Jan 27, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No idea, not an active forum name

Whoever it is needs to make themselves known or run the risk of being ejected
		
Click to expand...

Surely that would be the organiser's decision?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2022)

richart said:



			Should be Shamalama. Irish Frankie, mate of Swingers and the forum, and has played last three or four H4H days. *Think Slasher got a bit carried away with his name*.

Click to expand...

Maybe its true🤔🤭🤭

Harmless fun must be against the rules now🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2022)

richart said:



			Should be Shamalama. Irish Frankie, mate of Swingers and the forum, and has played last three or four H4H days. Think Slasher got a bit carried away with his name.

Click to expand...

No problem - I just thought it was one of the best forum names I've seen


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 27, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Surely that would be the organiser's decision?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows where fraggers powers end!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 27, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Who knows where fraggers powers end!!
		
Click to expand...

not Off the tee.. apparently 🙄


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 27, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Maybe its true🤔🤭🤭

Harmless fun must be against the rules now🙄
		
Click to expand...

Just the cancel-culture world we live in Stu 🤣


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No problem - I just thought it was one of the best forum names I've seen
		
Click to expand...

It was dreamt up half way round Highpost!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2022)

It’s not just a forum meeting though is it?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi gang for those booked into purple palace Havant south you are on an industrial estate with a pub/restaurant attached. Walking into havant although not far 1.5-2 miles is grief because you have to cross A27 (duel carriageway) at a big roundabout. If you not going into town then it might be prudent to book yourselves at the restaurant for your evening meal. There are residential areas around and that is the only place that side of duel carriage way for a couple of miles. Hope that helps


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 27, 2022)

If you arent going to eat at the purple palace, rather than heading into Havant I would suggest walking south and eating at either The Royal Oak, or the Ship Inn. Food at both pubs is decent and good views out over the water.


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			It was dreamt up half way round Highpost!
		
Click to expand...

and then Steve set the account up incorrectly. Give him one job to do .......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2022)

anotherdouble said:



			Hi gang for those booked into purple palace Havant south you are on an industrial estate with a pub/restaurant attached. Walking into havant although not far 1.5-2 miles is grief because you have to cross A27 (duel carriageway) at a big roundabout. If you not going into town then it might be prudent to book yourselves at the restaurant for your evening meal. There are residential areas around and that is the only place that side of duel carriage way for a couple of miles. Hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate 

Hope you’re well - will you be joining us ?


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2022)

anotherdouble said:



			Hi gang for those booked into purple palace Havant south you are on an industrial estate with a pub/restaurant attached. Walking into havant although not far 1.5-2 miles is grief because you have to cross A27 (duel carriageway) at a big roundabout. If you not going into town then it might be prudent to book yourselves at the restaurant for your evening meal. There are residential areas around and that is the only place that side of duel carriage way for a couple of miles. Hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

hi mate,

not sure any of us can be trusted to cross the A27 when sober let alone after a few beers


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers mate

Hope you’re well - will you be joining us ?
		
Click to expand...

thats the plan Phil👍


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 27, 2022)

Steve is on the money with the other 2 places heading south. dont know about the walk to them though especially after Soneham. The Ship is definitely a popular place so again it might be worth somebody pre booking for you all especially in numbers


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2022)

Anyone doing the "I Havant been there before " line, gets fined!


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 27, 2022)

IanM said:



			Anyone doing the "I Havant been there before " line, gets fined!
		
Click to expand...

That's a fine


----------



## ADB (Jan 27, 2022)

TheDiablo said:



			1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
		
Click to expand...

90. ADB


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No problem - I just thought it was one of the best forum names I've seen
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not a seasoned forumite, otherwise he'd have used shamalamadindonglong ....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 28, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB
91. Papas1982 +1


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 28, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Another booked at the purple palace Havant south.  Went with flex cancel just incase.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone fancy sharing at the Purple Palace? Fully house trained, but prefer the left side of the bed 👍


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 29, 2022)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Anyone fancy sharing at the Purple Palace? Fully house trained, but prefer the left side of the bed 👍
		
Click to expand...

I will mate
Same deal as last time


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 29, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I will mate
Same deal as last time

Click to expand...

Share details? Was it similar to what occccccured on the boat with Uncle Bryn and Jason?


----------



## DaveR (Jan 29, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I will mate
Same deal as last time

Click to expand...

You tease! Did you top or tail?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 29, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Share details? Was it similar to what occccccured on the boat with Uncle Bryn and Jason?
		
Click to expand...

What goes on the boat, stays on the boat 😳


----------



## paddyc (Jan 30, 2022)

So we are all playing Blackmoor on the Monday Rich! How many can you sign in !


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2022)

paddyc said:



			So we are all playing Blackmoor on the Monday Rich! How many can you sign in !
		
Click to expand...

You are all playing Stoneham on the Monday. See Stoneham thread. 👍


----------



## paddyc (Jan 30, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 1, 2022)

Loved H4H in 2021, thank you so much for arranging 2022 - look forward to it already!

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC 
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 2, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1 
95. sawtooth


----------



## Bratty (Feb 3, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. sawtooth
96. Bratty


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2022)

1. James R
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pieman
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier
6. OldSkier +1
7. Lilyhawk
8. Blue in Munich
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg
16. CVG
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 😎
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67 GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Odd socks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalangadingdongdong
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. sawtooth
96. Bratty
97. Bigfoot 
it’s tough to copy all of the list on a phone!
Laptop is playing up since an update of operating system so not easy to follow things on here at present so have not seen this. Looks great so thanks to Richart and Hayling.


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2022)

1. James R *
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *
6. OldSkier +1 *
7. Lilyhawk *
8. Blue in Munich *
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart *
23. Cake *  *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge *
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble *
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham *
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman *
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

*Donation paid


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2022)

Just one space left, and when that is filled up I will start a reserve list.

Anyone that would like to bring a guest or add another one please post on here and I will add to the reserves. I will give priority to forum members over guests from now on. We always have drop outs nearer the time, so well worth getting names down. Very rare that a reserve doesn't get to play.


----------



## Deleted member 31582 (Feb 9, 2022)

1. James R *
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *
6. OldSkier +1 *
7. Lilyhawk *
8. Blue in Munich *
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4702
22. Richart *
23. Cake
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. Surrey Golfer
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Crow
36. Fragger 
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26
56. AnotherDouble *
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve *
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham *
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99
80. Matty6
81. Twire
82. SyR
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59


----------



## Mike79 (Feb 12, 2022)

Just noticed @richart ‘s list from Tuesday is different to @SandMan59 ‘s list on Wednesday for payment status…


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			Just noticed @richart ‘s list from Tuesday is different to @SandMan59 ‘s list on Wednesday for payment status…
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I have been editing my old list and will copy and paste it shortly.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2022)

1. James R *
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *
6. OldSkier +1 *
7. Lilyhawk *
8. Blue in Munich *
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart *
23. Cake  *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey *
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble *
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham *
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman *
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

*Donation paid

Keep the donations coming.


----------



## Crow (Feb 17, 2022)

1. James R *
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *
6. OldSkier +1 *
7. Lilyhawk *
8. Blue in Munich *
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart *
23. Cake *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. 
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble *
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham *
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman *
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

*Donation paid 

I'm going to have to pull out of this one I'm afraid, slot clear at position 35.
Have a great day all!


----------



## Blakey (Feb 17, 2022)

1. James R *
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *
6. OldSkier +1 *
7. Lilyhawk *
8. Blue in Munich *
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart *
23. Cake Paid £75
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. Orikoru
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble *
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * Paid £40
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham *
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman *
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2022)

Very sorry to say I can no longer make this. 



1. James R *
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *
6. OldSkier +1 *
7. Lilyhawk *
8. Blue in Munich *
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart *
23. Cake Paid £75
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
*29*. 
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando
39. Dando +1
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble *
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * Paid £40
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham *
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman *
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2022)

1. James R *
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *
6. OldSkier +1 *
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich *
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart *
23. Cake  *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey *
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando *
39. Dando +1 *
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge *
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble *
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham *
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR *
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

*Donation paid

Keep the donations coming.


----------



## dufferman (Feb 26, 2022)

richart said:



			98. Dufferman *
		
Click to expand...

Can't lie I'm a little disappointed I'm not referred to as Reigning Champion or similar. I'll make sure to wear a crown or something on the day to make sure everyone knows.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't worry folks. I'm partnering the H4H champ in a pairs board event in a fortnight so I'll crack him and drag him wright down to the pits of mediocrity. Open the field for a new champ. That crown will definitely be dented and tarnished time he's carried me for 4 hours


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 27, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Can't lie I'm a little disappointed I'm not referred to as Reigning Champion or similar. I'll make sure to wear a crown or something on the day to make sure everyone knows.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve taken the liberty of editing @richart ’s latest list to reflect your status 😎👍🤭


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ve taken the liberty of editing @richart ’s latest list to reflect your status 😎👍🤭
		
Click to expand...

and a liberty it is. Power crazy.

Keep the donations coming.


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2022)

1. James R *
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *  *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake  *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey *
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando *
39. Dando +1 *
40. Srixon 1
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge *
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger
70. PNWokingham *
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR *
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

*Donation paid

Keep the donations coming.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 6, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ve taken the liberty of editing @richart ’s latest list to reflect your status 😎👍🤭
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate it. Sums me up perfectly.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Mar 6, 2022)

Evening guys if there is a reserve list for this golf day could you add me to it please. I would like to play. 

Thanks

John


----------



## richart (Mar 7, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *  *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake  * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke *Paid £75*
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey *
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando *
39. Dando +1 *
40. Srixon 1 *
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge *
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger *
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR *
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

Donation made *

RESERVES

HomecountiesJohn
Bill Renshaw (guest)
Blakey guest

I have started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

Keep the donations coming. All need to be made by the end of the month.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi Rich. I sent 75 across on 1 March.


----------



## Blakey (Mar 9, 2022)

Morning,

Can I add a +1 to the waiting list please.

Cheers


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2022)

Just a reminder that donations of £25 need to be made to the justgiving site in my signature before the end of the month.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 24, 2022)

richart said:



			1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *  *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy
10. Homer
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Swingalot +1
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake  * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke *Paid £75*
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey *
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando *
39. Dando +1 *
40. Srixon 1 *
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. FELL75
50. FELL75 +1
51. Optom
52. Need_my_wedge *
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger *
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR *
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59
101 mikejohnchapman *

Donation made *

RESERVES

HomecountiesJohn
Bill Renshaw (guest)
Blakey guest

I have started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

Keep the donations coming. All need to be made by the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86
5. OldSkier *  *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy
10. Blakey (guest)
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Sainthacker
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort *
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake  * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer *
31. Ian M *
32. Pokerjoke *Paid £75*
33. TheLion
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey *
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly
38. Dando *
39. Dando +1 *
40. Srixon 1 *
41. Upsidedown *
42. Drive4show *
43. Midnight
44. DeanoMK *
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524
47. apj0524 + 1
48. Mike79 *
49. MikeJohnChapman *
50. HomeCountiesJohn
51. Optom *
52. Need_my_wedge *
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H)
58. BattleBack 1
59. BattleBack 2
60. Mark Head (auctioneer)
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger *
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot *
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68 *
76. Stu_C
77. Duffers
78. Drive4Show +1 *
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR *
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo
90. ADB *
91. Papas1982 +1 *
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59
101. Bill Renshaw (guest)

Donation made *

RESERVES

I have added four spaces to give places to everyone that has asked to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature.. They need to be made by the end of this month (March)* I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 25, 2022)

richart said:



*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature.. They need to be made by the end of this month (March)* I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

Click to expand...

Awesome. As one of the first to pay in full, I look forward to a favourable draw! 🤣


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Awesome. As one of the first to pay in full, I look forward to a favourable draw! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

If only I could find someone willing to play with you.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 25, 2022)

richart said:



			If only I could find someone willing to play with you.

Click to expand...

Ouch!!😢 Well, having seen the list, I think I'd prefer to be a one-ball! 😜


----------



## PieMan (Mar 25, 2022)

richart said:



			If only I could find someone willing to play with you.

Click to expand...

If you opened it up to 200 players you might get 1.............!! 😉


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2022)

PieMan said:



			If you opened it up to 200 players you might get 1.............!! 😉
		
Click to expand...

Did you miss a few 0’s off the 200?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 25, 2022)

@richart, please pair me with Pieman and Dando, just to ruin their day! 😉


----------



## PieMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Bratty said:



@richart, please pair me with Pieman and Dando, just to ruin their day! 😉
		
Click to expand...

I'll be too hungover to even notice you!!!


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2022)

PieMan said:



			I'll be too hungover to even notice you!!! 

Click to expand...

Have you ever been sober on a forum meet?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			Have you ever been sober on a forum meet?
		
Click to expand...

 nope!!


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			Have you ever been sober on a forum meet?
		
Click to expand...

What a daft question.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

Can you take me out of this please. No longer able to attend


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2022)

Could I ask anyone that is pulling out to send me a pm, as I may miss posts on this thread. Also seems to be more polite in my mind.

Donations can still be made to the charity site in my signature, even if you are not playing. Many thanks to those that have donated on this basis very much appreciated.

Keep the donations coming please, as I really don't want to have to chase forumers up.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hey @richart  paid in full today!  Was just waiting on new online banking widget thingy.... See you in 7months ish


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 31, 2022)

@richart Donation paid this morning


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil *
3. Pieman *
4. SteveW86 *
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy *
10. Blakey (guest) *
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot *
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. 4Lex * *Paid £25*
15. Imurg *
16. CVG *
17. Leftitshort * *Paid £40*
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion *
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey *
36. Fragger *
37. Grizzly *
38. Dando *
39. Dando +1 *
40.
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show *
43. Midnight *
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524 *
47.
48. Mike79 * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman *
50.
51. Optom *
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 *
54. SwingsitlikeHogan *
55. GG26 *
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger *
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot *
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo *
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £50*
76.
77. Bill Renshaw (guest)
78. Drive4Show +1 *
79. Petema99 *
80. Matty6 *
81. Twire *
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo *
90. ADB *
91. Need-my-wedge (guest Pete Wilson)
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth *
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker

I have added four spaces to give places to everyone that has asked to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature.. They need to be made by the end of this month (March)* I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2022)

We have had some drop outs, so a few spaces available for forumers and guests. Drop me a pm if you would like to play, or know someone who would like to. We have a fantastic deal to play Hayling so don't miss out.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2022)

Afternoon! Apologies for my radio silence, been a turbulent few months with finding out the Wife was preganant in December, to then having her suffering badly with illness related to it (which means she's still off work), including a trip into Hospital to be hooked up to morphine with Kidney stones. 

Anyway...as such, I missed this thread completely, so will double check I'm still going to be able to attend and get payment sorted ASAP Rich. 

Also turns out that a customer of mine has just bought the Inn on the Beach, which is right next to Hayling Island GC  Might be good for a few post-round bevs.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 13, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Afternoon! Apologies for my radio silence, been a turbulent few months with finding out the Wife was preganant in December, to then having her suffering badly with illness related to it (which means she's still off work), including a trip into Hospital to be hooked up to morphine with Kidney stones.

Anyway...as such, I missed this thread completely, so will double check I'm still going to be able to attend and get payment sorted ASAP Rich.

Also turns out that a customer of mine has just bought the Inn on the Beach, which is right next to Hayling Island GC  Might be good for a few post-round bevs.
		
Click to expand...

All the very best, mate. Hope the bad times are behind you! 🙏🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2022)

Bratty said:



			All the very best, mate. Hope the bad times are behind you! 🙏🏻🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

Cheers old bean! wife is just sick of being sick now! But she's doing much better than she was a few months ago! Due date is august, so she potentially has this to put up with for another 4 months  So I just do what I can to run the house (badly ) whilst she's unable to do much.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 13, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Cheers old bean! wife is just sick of being sick now! But she's doing much better than she was a few months ago! Due date is august, so she potentially has this to put up with for another 4 months  So I just do what I can to run the house (badly ) whilst she's unable to do much.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear she is doing better mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2022)

Remember first payment due for golf at end of month. See first post.

Also quite a few donations outstanding.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 23, 2022)

richart said:



			Remember first payment due for golf at end of month. See first post.

Also quite a few donations outstanding.

Click to expand...

Can you let me know how to make the payment to you? For the golf not the donation


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks like I need your bacs info resent as it has gone from my banking app!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 24, 2022)

richart said:



			Remember first payment due for golf at end of month. See first post.
		
Click to expand...

I need your details too , please.


----------



## SyR (Apr 24, 2022)

richart said:



			Remember first payment due for golf at end of month. See first post.

Also quite a few donations outstanding.

Click to expand...

Please can you pm your details, thanks.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 25, 2022)

I’m really sorry Rich but I am going to have to withdraw from this.


----------



## apj0524 (Apr 25, 2022)

Rich please can you withdraw my guest apj0524 - thanks


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2022)

apj0524 said:



			Rich please can you withdraw my guest apj0524 - thanks
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I’m really sorry Rich but I am going to have to withdraw from this.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Hope all is ok.


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2022)

Bigfoot said:



			I need your details too , please.
		
Click to expand...

pm sent.


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2022)

SyR said:



			Please can you pm your details, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

pm sent.


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Can you let me know how to make the payment to you? For the golf not the donation
		
Click to expand...

pm sent


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2022)

If anyone needs bank details please pm me. Hopefully all payments of £40 by the end of the month.

We have some spaces available, so if any one would like to play or has a guest that would, please pm me.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 25, 2022)

richart said:



			Sorry to hear that. Hope all is ok.
		
Click to expand...

All is OK thanks Rich. An oversight by me when booking another golf event in Wales that is already paid for. Doh. Was looking forward to HFH too as I really like Hayling.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 25, 2022)

Just paid the £40 Rich, can you let me know if you received it?

Cheers


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			Just paid the £40 Rich, can you let me know if you received it?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Will do when Mrs H next checks bank account. That is well beyond my abilities.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			Just paid the £40 Rich, can you let me know if you received it?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

pm sent.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy *
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. 4Lex * *Paid £25*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Leftitshort * *Paid £40*
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion *
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight *
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad (Topoftheflop)
48. Mike79 * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £40*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger * *Paid £75*
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo *
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76.
77. Bill Renshaw (guest)
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80.
81. Twire *
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB *
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson)
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth *
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker

We have one space available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature. and payments to me of £40 by the end of April. * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2022)

Alright, I'm back in for this. 

I'll let you sort the list out since you have Sainthacker in reserves still even though there appears to be spaces? I don't know.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2022)

Rich...need your bank details..my app has lost them...stupid bloody technology


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 29, 2022)

Can we add K David to the list as my guest please Rich


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Alright, I'm back in for this. 

I'll let you sort the list out since you have Sainthacker in reserves still even though there appears to be spaces? I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

 SaintHacker asked to go on reserve list as he is not sure he can play until last minute. I have added you to the players, number 40.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Can we add K David to the list as my guest please Rich
		
Click to expand...

Will do Craig. Number 47 AddisonRoad.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Rich...need your bank details..my app has lost them...stupid bloody technology

Click to expand...

pm sent.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Alright, I'm back in for this. 

I'll let you sort the list out since you have Sainthacker in reserves still even though there appears to be spaces? I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

pm sent.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 30, 2022)

richart said:



			Will do Craig. Number 47 AddisonRoad.

Click to expand...

Is that his address? 😂


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is that his address? 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought. Sounds very posh so will have to pay a visit.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

Many thanks for all the payments. Threat of a long walk to the shotgun tee seems to be working.

I have had a payment from A Bayly but not sure of the forum name. Please drop me a pm to confirm.


----------



## Matty6 (May 1, 2022)

Sorry, but need to pull out. Work commitments have scuppered yet another H4H.


----------



## Blakey (May 1, 2022)

Just paid the deposit for myself and +1. 

Thanks


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2022)

Rich if anyone needs chasing for dosh, 
Fragger’s DebtsRUs are on standby  👍


----------



## SteveW86 (May 1, 2022)

@richart could you fire bank details across please


----------



## richart (May 1, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



@richart could you fire bank details across please
		
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## richart (May 2, 2022)

Matty6 said:



			Sorry, but need to pull out. Work commitments have scuppered yet another H4H.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Matty.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 3, 2022)

richart said:



			1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy *
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. 4Lex * *Paid £25*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Leftitshort * *Paid £40*
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion *
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando *
39. Dando +1 *
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight *
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad (Topoftheflop)
48. Mike79 * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom *
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan *
55. GG26 * *Paid £40*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger *
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot *
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo *
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76.
77. Bill Renshaw (guest)
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 *
80.
81. Twire *
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie
84. Radbourne2010 *
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB *
91. Need-my-wedge (guest Pete Wilson)
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth *
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker

We have one space available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature. and payments to me of £40 by the end of April. * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*

Click to expand...

Just sent £75.00 over to Vicki’s account Rich. Sorry it’s a bit late. Catch you soon 👍


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2022)

£80 paid for myself and my +1


----------



## petema99 (May 4, 2022)

£75 paid


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 5, 2022)

Hi Rich, think there's a mistake on the list, I've no idea who Pete Wilson is at #91....?

#91 was Dave Papas Guest here

now listed as my guest here


----------



## Optom (May 5, 2022)

I’ve paid


----------



## richart (May 6, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Hi Rich, think there's a mistake on the list, I've no idea who Pete Wilson is at #91....?

#91 was Dave Papas Guest here

now listed as my guest here

Click to expand...

Ooops. Hopefully I will sort out.


----------



## richart (May 6, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. 4Lex * *Paid £25*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Leftitshort * *Paid £40*
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion *
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight *
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Mike79 * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £40*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger * *Paid £75*
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks  *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo *
74.
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bill Renshaw (guest)
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969
81. Twire *
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson)
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth *
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy * *Paid £75*
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker

We have *two* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature, and payments to me of £40 asap * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*


----------



## PNWokingham (May 6, 2022)

richart said:



			1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy *
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. 4Lex * *Paid £25*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Leftitshort * *Paid £40*
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion *
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight *
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad (Topoftheflop)
48. Mike79 * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £40*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger * *Paid £75*
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo *
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76.
77. Bill Renshaw (guest)
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80.
81. Twire *
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB *
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson)
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth *
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker

We have one space available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature. and payments to me of £40 by the end of April. * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*

Click to expand...

I hope the reverse is true and those good boys who paid in full early get the nice seats!! 🤣


----------



## Oddsocks (May 6, 2022)

Rich, can you ping me your details and I’ll pay in full today. Sorry for not getting this over sooner.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 6, 2022)

If there is a space, could you please add me.  If not, could I please go on the reserve list.  Meanwhile could you please message me your bank details if case I am successful, now or in the future.  Thanks!


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 6, 2022)

richart said:



			1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy *
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. 4Lex * *Paid £25*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Leftitshort * *Paid £40*
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion *
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight *
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad (Topoftheflop)
48. Mike79 * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £40*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger * *Paid £75*
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks
73. Whereditgo *
74. Sam85
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76.
77. Bill Renshaw (guest)
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80.
81. Twire *
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB *
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson)
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93
94. Bdill93 +1
95. Sawtooth *
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy
100. SandMan59

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker

We have one space available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature. and payments to me of £40 by the end of April. * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*

Click to expand...

@richart  Can you pencil Patster1969 pending his confirmation please


----------



## richart (May 7, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			If there is a space, could you please add me.  If not, could I please go on the reserve list.  Meanwhile could you please message me your bank details if case I am successful, now or in the future.  Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

You are in. Number 76. I will send you pm with bank details.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



@richart  Can you pencil Patster1969 pending his confirmation please
		
Click to expand...

I have given Pat number 80, but not a problem if he can't play. Don't think he has missed many H4H days.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 7, 2022)

richart said:



			You are in. Number 76. I will send you pm with bank details.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!  £75 paid.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2022)

Does anyone know Sandman59. Doesn’t appear to be a forumer, so perhaps a forumer’s guest ?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 7, 2022)

Paid £75


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2022)

richart said:



			Does anyone know Sandman59. Doesn’t appear to be a forumer, so perhaps a forumer’s guest ?
		
Click to expand...

He was but he's deleted his account - or it's been deleted. See here: Click. You can see he's been quoted but when you go to the post it's 'deleted member'. Not sure how you deal with it since I doubt you have other contact details for him. If he's not paid anything I guess he's out?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2022)

Think he asked to have his account deleted, defo one to scrub @richart


----------



## Bdill93 (May 8, 2022)

Deposits and donations made for me and my +1!

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## richart (May 8, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40 *
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop *
19. Aztecs27 *
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion *
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. GM 5
69. GM 6
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks *  *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £40*
74. Dufferman **Paid £40*
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £40*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £40*
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96. 
97. 
98.
99.
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker

We have *five* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature, and payments to me of £40 asap * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*


----------



## Patster1969 (May 9, 2022)

richart said:



			1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. 4Lex * *Paid £25*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Leftitshort * *Paid £40*
18. Topoftheflop
19. Aztecs27
20. Bogie Boy
21. Paulw4701
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion *
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight *
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Mike79 * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £40*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £40*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
69. Badger * *Paid £75*
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks  *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo *
74.
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bill Renshaw (guest)
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969
81. Twire *
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ
86. Swinger
87. Shamalama
88. Alex1
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson)
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth *
96. Bratty * *Paid £75*
97. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
98. Dufferman * Reigning Champ and Legend in his own lunchtime 👍
99. Sandy * *Paid £75*
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker

We have *two* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature, and payments to me of £40 asap * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*

Click to expand...

Hi Rich, just checking, are the payment details still under PRC Hart?


----------



## richart (May 9, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			Hi Rich, just checking, are the payment details still under PRC Hart?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Pat same details as last year..


----------



## Patster1969 (May 9, 2022)

richart said:



			Yes Pat same details as last year..

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy


----------



## Patster1969 (May 9, 2022)

richart said:



			Yes Pat same details as last year..

Click to expand...

Just paid the £40 to you & also done the JG donation as well 

Thanks for running it again this year Rich


----------



## Leftitshort (May 9, 2022)

Apologies for this, but I need to drop out. Having booked the time off work I now need to be in. Please keep all monies as donations


----------



## richart (May 10, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Apologies for this, but I need to drop out. Having booked the time off work I now need to be in. Please keep all monies as donations
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Nick, but many thanks for the donation.


----------



## Leftitshort (May 10, 2022)

richart said:



			Sorry to hear that Nick, but many thanks for the donation.

Click to expand...

No worries .I was looking forward to it. Seems I can’t have the bulk of oct off! The recently booked oct 1/2 term family holiday has taken priority apparently!!!


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2022)

Paid £75 to account ending 6508 ( I hope it was the right one!?!) 

Cheers 🙂


----------



## richart (May 12, 2022)

sawtooth said:



			Paid £75 to account ending 6508 ( I hope it was the right one!?!)

Cheers 🙂
		
Click to expand...

That is perfect Sean.


----------



## richart (May 15, 2022)

Can I get the outstanding first payments for golf and food paid to me asap. If anyone can not play let me know rather than just not pay. Cheers.


----------



## richart (May 24, 2022)

Five spaces available. Don't be shy get your name down, or if you have a mate, same goes.


----------



## Mike79 (Jun 6, 2022)

Unfortunately I too need to pull out from this due to a change in plans that week. Same as Leftitshort above, please keep the monies as a donation


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			Unfortunately I too need to pull out from this due to a change in plans that week. Same as Leftitshort above, please keep the monies as a donation
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Mike. Many thanks for the very generous donation though.


----------



## richart (Jun 22, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40 *
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon *Paid £75*
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop *
19. Aztecs27 *
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas * *Paid £40*
25. Papas1982 * *Paid £40*
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)* Paid £75*
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates ** Paid £75*
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. GM 5
69. GM 6
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks *  *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £40*
74. Dufferman **Paid £40*
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £40*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £40*
92. PaddyC * *Paid £40*
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96. Paulw (Guest Polly Perkins)
97.
98.
99.
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker



Updated 22/6/22

We have *four* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature, and payments to me of £40 asap * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*


----------



## The Lion (Jun 22, 2022)

richart said:



			1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40 *
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop *
19. Aztecs27 *
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £40*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. GM 5
69. GM 6
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks *  *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £40*
74. Dufferman **Paid £40*
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £40*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £40*
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96.
97.
98.
99.
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker



Updated 22/6/22

We have *five* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*Keep the donations coming to link in my signature, and payments to me of £40 asap * I have decided that late payers will be given the furthest tees from the clubhouse in the shotgun start.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm.*

Click to expand...

Paid and updated the list..


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jul 20, 2022)

Full paid and have updated the list below. Apologies in advance to whoever I am grouped with......my handicap is high so I hope you enjoy looking for balls! 


1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop *
19. Aztecs27 *
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £75*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £40*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. GM 5
69. GM 6
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks * *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £40*
74. Dufferman **Paid £40*
75. Kraxx68 * *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £40*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £40*
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96.
97.
98.
99.
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 20, 2022)

I should be on there fully paid as well 

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop *
19. Aztecs27 *
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas *
25. Papas1982 *
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £75*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £75*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. GM 5
69. GM 6
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks * *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £40*
74. Dufferman **Paid £40*
75. Kraxx68 * *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £40*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £40*
92. PaddyC
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96.
97.
98.
99.
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker


----------



## richart (Jul 20, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40 *
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon *Paid £75*
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop * Paid £60
19. Aztecs27 *
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas * *Paid £40*
25. Papas1982 * *Paid £40*
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £75*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £75*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)* Paid £75*
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £75*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £75*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates ** Paid £75*
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. GM 5
69. GM 6
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks *  *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £40*
74. Dufferman **Paid £40*
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £40*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £40*
92. PaddyC * *Paid £40*
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96. Paulw (Guest Polly Perkins)
97. Smiffy (only if he doesn't wear that shirt) ** Paid £75*
98. Radbourne 2010 (Guest Andy Sumner) ** Paid £75*
99. Dando (guest 2)
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker



Updated 22/6/22

We have *four* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm  rather than amend the above list.*

*Second payments of £35 are due by the end of August for those that haven't already paid in full.*


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 4, 2022)

richart said:



			1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £40*
3. Pieman ** Paid £40 *
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £40*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon *Paid £75*
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop *
19. Aztecs27 *
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas * *Paid £40*
25. Papas1982 * *Paid £40*
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £75*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £40*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £40*
40. Orikoru  *Paid £40*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £40*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £40*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £45*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £40*
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £40*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)* Paid £75*
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £75*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £40*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates ** Paid £75*
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. GM 5
69. GM 6
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Ser Shankalot * *Paid £40*
72. Oddsocks *  *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £40*
74. Dufferman **Paid £40*
75. Kraxx68 *  *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £40*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £40*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £40*
92. PaddyC * *Paid £40*
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96. Paulw (Guest Polly Perkins)
97.
98.
99.
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker



Updated 22/6/22

We have *four* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm  rather than amend the above list.*

*Second payments of £35 are due by the end of August for those that haven't already paid in full.*

Click to expand...

Hi Rich, my friend wishes to take part in H4H day at Hayling. I will DM you his details. His name is Andy Sumner & is a member at Gog Magog GC.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi Rich.
Can you put my name down for this and let me know how to pay.
Many thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 6, 2022)

Just to let you know that I have done the Just Giving bit mate, if you let me have your bank details I'll send the other £75.00 over.
And I've actually got a better shirt to wear...


Cushty.


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2022)

Can I have those that still owe monies to justgiving or to me pay by the end of the month. Really don't want to be chasing up payments.


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2022)

richart said:



			Can I have those that still owe monies to justgiving or to me pay by the end of the month. Really don't want to be chasing up payments.
		
Click to expand...

I’m pay mine on payday


----------



## Bratty (Aug 12, 2022)

richart said:



			Can I have those that still owe monies to justgiving or to me pay by the end of the month. Really don't want to be chasing up payments.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone not paying will risk having to play in the same group as me!! You have been warned!


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Anyone not paying will risk having to play in the same group as me!! You have been warned!
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping not to have to use that threat. 😊


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2022)

Rich,
I have another guest if that’s ok


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			Rich,
I have another guest if that’s ok
		
Click to expand...

You'll need a third to guarantee not getting paired with Bratty, keep looking mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't mind playing with Bratty. After the distance I'm coming, I could do with a laugh


----------



## Bratty (Aug 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I don't mind playing with Bratty. After the distance I'm coming, I could do with a laugh
		
Click to expand...

And I would love to play a round of golf with my old mate. Old being the key word.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2022)

Bratty said:



			And I would love to play a round of golf with my old mate. Old being the key word.
		
Click to expand...

I love you Son xxx❤️❤️💋💋


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

I'll be paying on the 31st as that is my payday. Give me a prod if I don't! Also don't mind playing with Bratty, I'll try anything once.


----------



## Dando (Aug 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'll be paying on the 31st as that is my payday. Give me a prod if I don't! Also don't mind playing with Bratty, I'll try anything once.
		
Click to expand...

once will be enough


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'll be paying on the 31st as that is my payday. Give me a prod if I don't! Also* don't mind playing with Bratty,* I'll try anything once.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Bratty's done enough to deserve that.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not sure Bratty's done enough to deserve that. 

Click to expand...

It's ok, I think everyone deserves a treat once in a while.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'll be paying on the 31st as that is my payday. Give me a prod if I don't! Also don't mind playing with Bratty, I'll try anything once.
		
Click to expand...

Cattle prod ?


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Rich,
I have another guest if that’s ok
		
Click to expand...

That is fine. Pm me his/her details.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2022)

richart said:



			Cattle prod ?

Click to expand...

Not sure where all the love for Bratty is coming from. Must be from forumers that have never played with him. I can confirm he is a right foul mouthed door handle, and don't let him tell you otherwise.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 22, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Anyone not paying will risk having to play in the same group as me!! You have been warned!
		
Click to expand...

If you have some Bratty’s I’m in. Senf or Curry Sauce.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 22, 2022)

richart said:



			Not sure where all the love for Bratty is coming from. Must be from forumers that have never played with him. I can confirm he is a right foul mouthed door handle, and don't let him tell you otherwise.

Click to expand...

I'm a changed man. Honest. My game is a little better, and that has a major impact on my language!


----------



## evemccc (Aug 26, 2022)

@richart I’ve just paid the remaining £35 of my GF

Cheers


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2022)

just paid the balance.

waiting for my other friend to confirm


----------



## richart (Aug 29, 2022)

Still quite a few balance payments due to me. Tomorrow is deadline day. 😬


----------



## DPapas1982 (Aug 29, 2022)

Sorry Rich. Completely missed this.
just paid remainder for me and my old man.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 29, 2022)

Just sent Dad. Sorry!


----------



## Bratty (Aug 29, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Just sent Dad. Sorry!
		
Click to expand...

You dodged a bullet there, buddy! 🤣


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 30, 2022)

Bratty said:



			You dodged a bullet there, buddy! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure who swears more…might have been a match made in heaven 😂


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £75*
3. Pieman ** Paid £75*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £75*
10. Blakey (guest) * *Paid £40*
11. Jon Brydon *Paid £75*
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13. Bill Renshaw (guest)
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders)
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop * *Paid £60??*
19. Aztecs27 **Paid £75*
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas * *Paid £75*
25. Papas1982 * *Paid £75*
26. Darren Wright
27. Darren Wright +1 (Lee Judge)
28. Chrisd
29. JeremyC guest *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £75*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. TheLion +1
35. Blakey * *Paid £40*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £75*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £75*
40. Orikoru  **Paid £75*
41. Upsidedown * *Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £75*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £75*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £75*
47. AddisonRoad *Paid £75*
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £75*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)* Paid £75*
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £75*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £75*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. AnotherDouble * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1 N/A
59. BattleBack 2 N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates ** Paid £75*
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1
65. GM 2
66. GM 3
67. GM 4
68. GM 5
69. GM 6
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71.
72. Oddsocks * *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £40*
74. Dufferman **Paid £40*
75. Kraxx68 * *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. Bigfoot * *Paid £40*
78. Drive4Show +1 * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £75*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £75*
91. Whereditgo (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £40*
92. PaddyC * *Paid £40*
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £40*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £40*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96. Paulw (Guest Polly Perkins)
97. Smiffy (only if he doesn't wear that shirt) ** Paid £75*
98. Radbourne 2010 (Guest Andy Sumner) ** Paid £75*
99. Dando (guest 2) * *Paid £75*
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker



Updated 30/8/2022

We have *one* space available for any forumer or guest who would like to play. I have also started a reserve list as we always get golfers dropping out. I will give preference to forumers, but if you have any guests that would like to play please add them to the reserves.

*If you have made a payment that isn't showing please send me a pm rather than amend the above list.*

*Second payments of £35 are now due for those who haven't already paid in full.*


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 30, 2022)

Hi @richart, £35 just paid to the usual account


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2022)

Rich,

I paid the balance for myself and my plus one on 26th and have just paid for my plus 2 (green fee and donation)

James


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			Rich,

I paid the balance for myself and my plus one on 26th and have just paid for my plus 2 (green fee and donation)

James
		
Click to expand...

Update you and your first guest.  Will update second guest when I next check the bank.  Cheers James


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 30, 2022)

Just sent the £35 to you. Thanks


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

£35 sent. Will do the JustGiving donation now too.
Edit - sorry, where is the link for that? Is it the one in @richart 's signature?


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			£35 sent. Will do the JustGiving donation now too.
Edit - sorry, where is the link for that? Is it the one in @richart 's signature?
		
Click to expand...


its the link in his signature yes


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			its the link in his signature yes
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. Done that as well.


----------



## ADB (Aug 31, 2022)

Sent my £35 - thanks Richart


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2022)

Thanks for all the payments. Will update list of players/payers shortly.


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2022)

who's the bookies favourite to be in Princess Pouty's group?


----------



## Bratty (Aug 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			who's the bookies favourite to be in Princess Pouty's group?
		
Click to expand...

You are for sure. I've paid Rich an extra £100 to ruin your day!! 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			who's the bookies favourite to be in Princess Pouty's group?
		
Click to expand...

 didn’t know Meghan was playing


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			didn’t know Meghan was playing
		
Click to expand...

this particular forumer is much worse than her


----------



## Bratty (Aug 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			this particular forumer is much worse than her
		
Click to expand...

Okay. I'll accept almost every mockery that comes my way, but this, sir, is too far! I am now no longer speaking to you. Or if that's actually a good thing, I will now speak to you incessantly!


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Okay. I'll accept almost every mockery that comes my way, but this, sir, is too far! I am now no longer speaking to you. Or if that's actually a good thing, I will now speak to you incessantly!
		
Click to expand...

👸


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2022)

just a few payments left now.

We have a few spaces available so if any forumers, or forumers guests want to play let me know.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 2, 2022)

Balance sent for me and my guest.


----------



## Blakey (Sep 6, 2022)

Just sent my balance and have chased my +1 for his.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2022)

Rich, we had a GM reviewers meet at Wallasey and Hillside over the last 2 days and we have £40 left over in the pot, so suggested that we send it to you for H4H or sponsor a hole or something.

Let me know how to send it to you and I'll get it sent over.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2022)

Peter that is great. Hole sponsorship would be perfect. Let me know if you would like any special wording, names etc.

Many thanks for the support. Did you decide which is better, Hillside or Formby ? 😂


----------



## evemccc (Sep 6, 2022)

richart said:



			Peter that is great. Hole sponsorship would be perfect. Let me know if you would like any special wording, names etc.

Many thanks for the support. Did you decide which is better, Hillside or Formby ? 😂
		
Click to expand...

I’m interested in the answer to the last sentence Q….I’m hoping it’s Formby, as I’m yet to play it and if it’s better than Hillside then I’m in for a big treat for when I do 😁


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2022)

richart said:



			Peter that is great. Hole sponsorship would be perfect. Let me know if you would like any special wording, names etc.

Many thanks for the support. Did you decide which is better, Hillside or Formby ? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rich,

So you have 18 possible others, shall we sponsor the 19th hole (maybe put a little sign on the back of the 18th green). 

GM Freeloaders, sorry, Golf Monthly top 100 Reviewers, sounds good. 

Shall I send it to the just giving site in your signature?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I’m interested in the answer to the last sentence Q….I’m hoping it’s Formby, as I’m yet to play it and if it’s better than Hillside then I’m in for a big treat for when I do 😁
		
Click to expand...

The correct answer was always Hillside, but even more so now and since Hillside's phased changes over the last 2-3 years.


----------



## richart (Sep 7, 2022)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Rich,

So you have 18 possible others, shall we sponsor the 19th hole (maybe put a little sign on the back of the 18th green). 

GM Freeloaders, sorry, Golf Monthly top 100 Reviewers, sounds good. 

Shall I send it to the just giving site in your signature?
		
Click to expand...

yes please Peter link in my signature 👍 

I will put sponsorship plaque in an appropriate place. 🤭


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2022)

richart said:



			yes please Peter link in my signature 👍

I will put sponsorship plaque in an appropriate place. 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, all done, best of British.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 11, 2022)

richart said:



			just a few payments left now.

We have a few spaces available so if any forumers, or forumers guests want to play let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Any places left ?


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Any places left ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes James, at least four spaces. 👍


----------



## JamesR (Sep 11, 2022)

richart said:



			Yes James, at least four spaces. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I’ll pencil in my friend Andrew Home.
Will pay when confirmed.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 11, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I’ll pencil in my friend Andrew Home.
Will pay when confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

Money will follow tomorrow 👍


----------



## JamesR (Sep 12, 2022)

Guest's donation made.
I'll be seeing him on Wednesday for 9 holes and a pint. Will sort out the rest then, if that's ok.


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Guest's donation made.
I'll be seeing him on Wednesday for 9 holes and a pint. Will sort out the rest then, if that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

That is fine James. Donation received.


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £75*
3. Pieman ** Paid £75*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £75*
10. Blakey +1 (guest) * *Paid £75*
11. Jon Brydon *Paid £75*
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13.
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders) ** Paid £75*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop * *Paid £75*
19. Aztecs27 **Paid £75*
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas * *Paid £75*
25. Papas1982 * *Paid £75*
26.
27.
28. Chrisd (possible)
29. JeremyC guest  *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £75*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. TheLion +1 (possible)
35. Blakey * *Paid £75*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £75*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £75*
40. Orikoru  **Paid £75*
41. 
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £75*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £75*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £75*
47. AddisonRoad ** Paid £75 *
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £75*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)* * Paid £75*
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £75*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £75*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56.
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1  Keith Taylor N/A
59. BattleBack 2 Neil Davies N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates ** Paid £75*
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1 Mike Harris *
65. GM 2 Rob Smith *
66. GM 3 Elliot Heath *
67. GM 4 Sam Tremlett *
68.
69.
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Swingalot +1 (guest Richard Beer) ** £75*
72. Oddsocks * *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £75*
74. Dufferman **Paid £75*
75. Kraxx68 * *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77.
78. Drive4Show +1 (Clive Leer) * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £75*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £75*
91. Whereditgo +1 (Guest Pete Wilson) * *Paid £75*
92. PaddyC * *Paid £75*
93. Bdill93 * *Paid £75*
94. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £75*
95. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
96. Paulw +1(Guest Polly Perkins) (possible)
97. Smiffy ** Paid £75*
98. Radbourne 2010 +1 (Guest Andy Sumner) ** Paid £75*
99. Dando +2 (guest 2) * *Paid £75*
100. JamesR +1(guest Andrew Home) * *Paid £75*

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker



Updated 28/9/22

We have at least *seven* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play.

*If you owe monies please pay asap.*


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

I will post up full details of the day, start sheet etc nearer the time, but just a couple of quick updates before I forget.

The start time will now be 09.30 which hopefully will mean less of a rush to get to tees.
The Club do not provide towels. Please bring your own unless you like sharing.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 12, 2022)

richart said:



			I will post up full details of the day, start sheet etc nearer the time, but just a couple of quick updates before I forget.

The start time will now be 09.30 which hopefully will mean less of a rush to get to tees.
The Club do not provide towels. Please bring your own unless you like sharing.

Click to expand...

At the risk of being known as "stinker" from here on, are we having to change for lunch and presentations?


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			At the risk of being known as "stinker" from here on, are we having to change for lunch and presentations?
		
Click to expand...

Just you old bean. 😆Definitely prefer players to shower especially as it will so hot on the day.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 12, 2022)

richart said:



			Just you old bean. 😆Definitely prefer players to shower especially as it will so hot on the day.
		
Click to expand...

😆
Hopefully they've got space for 100 to shower then...! And I don't mean prison standards! 🤣


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			😆
Hopefully they've got space for 100 to shower then...! And I don't mean prison standards! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Teeing off the 10th you will have the showers all to yourself. You might need to be quick though or you could miss your. Lunch. 😬


----------



## Bratty (Sep 12, 2022)

richart said:



			Teeing off the 10th you will have the showers all to yourself. You might need to be quick though or you could miss your. Lunch. 😬
		
Click to expand...

I'll wash in the toilets by the 13th green in that case!


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'll wash in the toilets by the 13th green in that case!
		
Click to expand...

Thought youd be up for a swim in the sea


----------



## Bratty (Sep 12, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Thought youd be up for a swim in the sea
		
Click to expand...

Probably more crap floating in the sea than in the toilets, these days though!


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			😆
Hopefully they've got space for 100 to shower then...! And I don't mean prison standards! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don’t drop your soap😳 or don’t bend down to pick it up if you do😂


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Don’t drop your soap😳 or don’t bend down to pick it up if you do😂
		
Click to expand...

Pretty boy like Simon really needs a big tough minder.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 12, 2022)

richart said:



			Pretty boy like Simon really needs a big tough minder.

Click to expand...

Do you know any? 🤣


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Do you know any? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

There are quite a few big lads playing, but not sure how tough they are.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 20, 2022)

@richart - just sent over £75 on behalf of my guest


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 20, 2022)

Dad, my mate is being a fanny and won't be joining us. Despite my best efforts to sell it to him. Something about some questionable sounding characters


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Dad, my mate is being a fanny and won't be joining us. Despite my best efforts to sell it to him. Something about some questionable sounding characters 

Click to expand...

Well he's not wrong there now is he...


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Dad, my mate is being a fanny and won't be joining us. Despite my best efforts to sell it to him. Something about some questionable sounding characters 

Click to expand...

He’s clearly heard about princess pouty 🤣🤣


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Dad, my mate is being a fanny and won't be joining us. Despite my best efforts to sell it to him. Something about some questionable sounding characters 

Click to expand...

 That is a shame, but assume he thinks we are all like you ?


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2022)

JamesR said:



@richart - just sent over £75 on behalf of my guest
		
Click to expand...

Monies received safely. Cheers James.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 21, 2022)

richart said:



			That is a shame, but assume he thinks we are all like you ?

Click to expand...

Must do. I didn't want to lie to the bloke, though.


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 25, 2022)

Any spaces left for this?


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2022)

Simonsmh said:



			Any spaces left for this?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have at least four spaces Simon. 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2022)

richart said:



			Yes we have at least four spaces Simon. 👍
		
Click to expand...

And if it's throwing it down on the day, they'll be five....


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 2, 2022)

Come on you tight buggers. 

Competition time 

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/h4h-match.112970/


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Come on you tight buggers.

Competition time

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/h4h-match.112970/

Click to expand...

I forgot about this


----------



## Bratty (Oct 4, 2022)

At the risk of making no money for the charity, I will host a threeball at Westerham GC.
It tends to play better late Spring/early summer, so you may want to wait until 2023 to take me up on the offer.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

Bratty said:



			At the risk of making no money for the charity, I will host a threeball at Westerham GC.
It tends to play better late Spring/early summer, so you may want to wait until 2023 to take me up on the offer.
		
Click to expand...

Has any golf day ever gone unsold at the auction? 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2022)

Bratty said:



			At the risk of making no money for the charity, I will host a threeball at Westerham GC.
It tends to play better late Spring/early summer, so you may want to wait until 2023 to take me up on the offer.
		
Click to expand...

I now know where my fiver will be going


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I now know where my fiver will be going
		
Click to expand...

on a pint?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 4, 2022)

Alas have had to pull out now, gutted as still played in any off them . Have PM'd Rich with donation for the day . Hope everyone has a good day, fingers and toes crossed can make it next year.


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £75*
3. Pieman ** Paid £75*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £75*
10. Blakey +1 (guest) * *Paid £75*
11. Jon Brydon *Paid £75*
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13.  JamesR +1(guest Andrew Home) * *Paid £75*
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders) ** Paid £75*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop * *Paid £75*
19. Aztecs27 **Paid £75*
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas * *Paid £75*
25. Papas1982 * *Paid £75*
26. Dando +2 (guest 2) * *Paid £75*
27.  Radbourne 2010 +1 (Guest Andy Sumner) ** Paid £75*
28. Mark (Lofty) Taylor H4H Ambassador N/A
29. JeremyC guest  *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £75*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. PaulW4701 guest Polly Perkins
35. Blakey * *Paid £75*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £75*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £75*
40. Orikoru  **Paid £75*
41. Smiffy ** Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £75*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £75*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £75*
47. AddisonRoad ** Paid £75 *
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £75*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)* * Paid £75*
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £75*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £75*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1  Keith Taylor N/A
59. BattleBack 2 Neil Davies N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates ** Paid £75*
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1 Mike Harris *
65. GM 2 Rob Smith *
66. GM 3 Elliot Heath *
67. GM 4 Carly Frost *
68. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £75*
69. Bdill93 * *Paid £75*
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Swingalot +1 (guest Richard Beer) ** £75*
72. Oddsocks * *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £75*
74. Dufferman **Paid £75*
75. Kraxx68 * *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. PaddyC * *Paid £75*
78. Drive4Show +1 (Clive Leer) * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £75*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £75*
91. Lilyhawk guest ** paid £75*
92. 
93. 
94.
95.
96.
97.
98.
99.
100.

Donation made *

RESERVES

Sainthacker



Updated 6/10/2022

We have at least *nine* spaces available for any forumer or guest who would like to play.

*If you owe monies please pay asap.*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2022)

Has that flea bitten moggie of yours started sharpening his claws for the draw yet???
🤔🤔🤔🤔💩


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 6, 2022)

@richart I might have one to take up one of the open spots. Is it ok if confirming tomorrow or early next week?


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2022)

That is fine Jakob. I need to let Hayling know numbers next Tuesday.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 8, 2022)

richart said:



			That is fine Jakob. I need to let Hayling know numbers next Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Have transferred the £75 for Hayling and made the £25 donation on JustGiving for my +1 just now. 

Cheers!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2022)

I have a Twin room booked in Purple Palace the night before H4H & was sharing. Now on my own due to a drop out. If anyone needs a room & wants to share, please let me know.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 10, 2022)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I have a Twin room booked in Purple Palace the night before H4H & was sharing. Now on my own due to a drop out. If anyone needs a room & wants to share, please let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve PMed you, thanks


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2022)

Just to confirm I will be giving numbers to Hayling tomorrow,* tuesday 11th October* and paying their invoice. Anyone that pulls out after that date will unfortunately not get a refund.

Could all those that have sponsored a hole, please pm me any wording they would like on their sponsors board. If I don't hear we will compose something appropriate.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2022)

I will post an update of the day in the next couple of days on a new thread. Save your queries until you have read the thread.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Oct 10, 2022)

Super excited to play first forum event. Apologies in advance to whoever I'm paired with....hope you're good at searching for balls


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 10, 2022)

Thanks for all the hard work Rich! Really looking forward to H4H next week!


----------



## Dando (Oct 10, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Super excited to play first forum event. Apologies in advance to whoever I'm paired with....hope you're good at searching for balls 

Click to expand...

many of us have played with Fragger so we're used to looking for balls


----------



## IanM (Oct 10, 2022)

Whoch Premier Inn is that?

Any beer/curry/ prawn sandwiches happening on Monday might ?


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 10, 2022)

IanM said:



			Whoch Premier Inn is that?

Any beer/curry/ prawn sandwiches happening on Monday might ?
		
Click to expand...

I think the popular choice was Portsmouth Havant South - https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/ho...avant-south-langstonea27.html?cid=GLBC_PORHAV

There's a carvery type chain restaurant on site as there is alongside most Premier Inns - I assumed we would probably just congregate there like last year!


----------



## IanM (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm booked in that one too....   I'll congregate along with the rest of you then!😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			many of us have played with Fragger so we're used to looking for balls
		
Click to expand...

Dear Pot, love Kettle...


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 10, 2022)

I ended up booking in at the Ibis in Portsmouth but happy to come join the gaggle for dinner and drinks.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 11, 2022)

Just a reminder of the trophy we're all playing for next week, with the latest winners names engraved


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Just a reminder of the trophy we're all playing for next week, with the latest winners names engraved 






Click to expand...

Just don't forget to bring the trophy on the day. Not sure you would leave Hayling in one piece if you did.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 11, 2022)

richart said:



			Just don't forget to bring the trophy on the day. Not sure you would leave Hayling in one piece if you did.

Click to expand...

Yeah, cos you're not going to defend your title successfully!!! 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2022)

Was there actually a genuine person named Nicholas Hercules??


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Was there actually a genuine person named Nicholas Hercules??
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is I think he's South African, very nice person as well.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 11, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Just a reminder of the trophy we're all playing for next week, with the latest winners names engraved 






Click to expand...


Looking at some of those names, where is that green sharpie when you need it?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2022)

Probably be one of those high handicappers that wins it this year....


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Probably be one of those high handicappers that wins it this year....

Click to expand...


I heard it was going to be a scratch tournament this year?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I heard it was going to be a scratch tournament this year?
		
Click to expand...

Only scratching that'll be going on is Dando and his backside....


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Only scratching that'll be going on is Dando and his backside....

Click to expand...

as long as there is no sniffing afterwards


----------



## Dando (Oct 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Only scratching that'll be going on is Dando and his backside....

Click to expand...

leave my arse out of this


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			leave *my arse* out of this
		
Click to expand...

That's no way to talk about Smiffy.


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Was there actually a genuine person named Nicholas Hercules??
		
Click to expand...

Yes and he is twice your size, so be very careful what you say about him.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2022)

richart said:



			Yes and he is twice your size, so be very careful what you say about him.

Click to expand...

Actually I was going the other way, such an incredible name I thought it had to be made up.


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Actually I was going the other way, such an incredible name I thought it had to be made up. 

Click to expand...

Nice save.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 11, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Just a reminder of the trophy we're all playing for next week, with the latest winners names engraved 






Click to expand...

Looks great 😃


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 12, 2022)

@richart I presume you are after raffle prizes?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Was there actually a genuine person named Nicholas Hercules??
		
Click to expand...

It’s his weekend drag name on the streets of Juba


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 12, 2022)

IanM said:



			I'm booked in that one too....   I'll congregate along with the rest of you then!😁
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2022)

1. James R * *Paid £75*
2. LiverpoolPhil * *Paid £75*
3. Pieman ** Paid £75*
4. SteveW86 * *Paid £75*
5. OldSkier * *Paid £75*
6. OldSkier +1 * *Paid £75*
7. Lilyhawk * *Paid £75*
8. Blue in Munich * *Paid £75*
9. Paperboy * *Paid £75*
10. Blakey +1 (guest) * *Paid £75*
11. Jon Brydon *Paid £75*
12. Swingalot * *Paid £75*
13.  JamesR +1(guest Andrew Home) * *Paid £75*
14. Richart +1 (Dave Sanders) ** Paid £75*
15. Imurg * *Paid £75*
16. CVG * *Paid £75*
17. Sandy * *Paid £75*
18. Topoftheflop * *Paid £75*
19. Aztecs27 **Paid £75*
20. Bogie Boy * *Paid £75*
21. Paulw4701 * *Paid £75*
22. Richart ** Paid £75*
23. Cake * *Paid £75*
24. NickPapas * *Paid £75*
25. Papas1982 * *Paid £75*
26. Dando +2 (guest 2) * *Paid £75*
27.  Radbourne 2010 +1 (Guest Andy Sumner) ** Paid £75*
28. Mark (Lofty) Taylor H4H Ambassador N/A
29. JeremyC guest  *Paid £75*
30. SurreyGolfer * *Paid £75*
31. Ian M * *Paid £75*
32. Pokerjoke * *Paid £75*
33. TheLion * *Paid £75*
34. PaulW4701 guest Polly Perkins Paid £75
35. Blakey * *Paid £75*
36. PhiltheFragger * *Paid £75*
37. Grizzly * *Paid £75*
38. Dando * *Paid £75*
39. Dando +1 * *Paid £75*
40. Orikoru  **Paid £75*
41. Smiffy ** Paid £75*
42. Drive4show * *Paid £75*
43. Midnight * *Paid £75*
44. DeanoMK * *Paid £75*
45. Evemccc * *Paid £75*
46. apj0524 * *Paid £75*
47. AddisonRoad ** Paid £75 *
48. Badger * *Paid £75*
49. MikeJohnChapman * *Paid £75*
50. Alan Wilkins (guest)* * Paid £75*
51. Optom * *Paid £75*
52. Need_my_wedge * *Paid £75*
53. Imurg+1 * *Paid £75*
54. SwingsitlikeHogan * *Paid £75*
55. GG26 * *Paid £75*
56. Sawtooth * *Paid £75*
57. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
58. BattleBack 1  NeilTaylor N/A
59. BattleBack 2 Keith Davies N/A
60. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
61. JeremyC * *Paid £75*
62. Lee Yates ** Paid £75*
63. Geoff Reeve * *Paid £75*
64. GM 1 Mike Harris *
65. GM 2 Rob Smith *
66. GM 3 Elliot Heath *
67. GM 4 Carly Frost *
68. Bdill93 +1 * *Paid £75*
69. Bdill93 * *Paid £75*
70. PNWokingham * *Paid £75*
71. Swingalot +1 (guest Richard Beer) ** £75*
72. Oddsocks * *Paid £75*
73. Whereditgo * *Paid £75*
74. Dufferman **Paid £75*
75. Kraxx68 * *Paid £75*
76. Canary Kid * *Paid £75*
77. PaddyC * *Paid £75*
78. Drive4Show +1 (Clive Leer) * *Paid £75*
79. Petema99 * *Paid £75*
80. Patster1969 * *Paid £75*
81. Twire * *Paid £75*
82. SyR * *Paid £75*
83. Wookie * *Paid £75*
84. Radbourne2010 * *Paid £75*
85. TonyJ * *Paid £75*
86. Swinger * *Paid £75*
87. Shamalama * *Paid £75*
88. Bratty * *Paid £75*
89. TheDiablo * *Paid £75*
90. ADB * *Paid £75*
91. Lilyhawk guest ** Paid £75*


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2022)

Rich has now started a new thread with instructions for the day,
Draw to follow soon

At the top of Arrange a game 👍


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 13, 2022)

IanM said:



			Whoch Premier Inn is that?

Any beer/curry/ prawn sandwiches happening on Monday might ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 13, 2022)

Swingalot said:



			Looking at some of those names, where is that green sharpie when you need it?
		
Click to expand...

Where are they now…🤔


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2022)

Hopefully BBC weather for Hayling is correct for tomorrow. 

Full sun, 18 degrees and gentle breeze. Not sure everyone is going to get the full links experience though.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

richart said:



			Hopefully BBC weather for Hayling is correct for tomorrow.

Full sun, 18 degrees and gentle breeze. Not sure everyone is going to get the full links experience though.

Click to expand...

I'm fine with it.  I'd rather get the nice weather experience.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 17, 2022)

richart said:



			Hopefully BBC weather for Hayling is correct for tomorrow.

Full sun, 18 degrees and gentle breeze. Not sure everyone is going to get the full links experience though.

Click to expand...

I'll pack my leaf blower and stand next to you on each tee.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2022)

richart said:



			Hopefully BBC weather for Hayling is correct for tomorrow.

Full sun, 18 degrees and gentle breeze. Not sure everyone is going to get the full links experience though.

Click to expand...

Been there..done that..gentle breeze sounds nice and seasidey


----------



## Bratty (Oct 17, 2022)

Yeah, that 48mph at Cooden Beach will live in my memory and I don't fancy playing in that wind again!


----------



## SyR (Oct 17, 2022)

As long as the rain stays away, I'll be happy. I'd rather play in wind than rain.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Yeah, that 48mph at Cooden Beach will live in my memory
		
Click to expand...

It was only 22mph until you started whining
😳😳😳


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2022)

Just got to the hotel and the pub has a carvery!

Can I get one now for lunch and have another for tea?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just got to the hotel and the pub has a carvery!

Can I get one now for lunch and have another for tea?
		
Click to expand...

15 min walk to Hayling Town centre...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2022)

I forgot to give my card to anyone but rest assured my 28 points didn't affect the scoring. 😞

Thanks @richart and all for a fantastic day!


----------



## evemccc (Oct 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I forgot to give my card to anyone but rest assured my 28 points didn't affect the scoring. 😞

Thanks @richart and all for a fantastic day!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed the day and enjoyed playing with you Orikoru - thank you @richart for organising 👍🏻


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2022)

Fantastic day, course was immaculate, weather was superb, organisation was as brilliant as ever. Well done guys.
Didn't score particularly well, couldn't get to grips with the turf. Strange, but it's not been like that before when I've played there. Very "peaty" and unless you nipped the ball off the grass really cleanly, (which I can't do!!), distance suffered. Don't know if anyone else thought the same???
Great fun playing with Slasher, Bratty and John. Again, thanks guys


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 18, 2022)

Absolutely fantastic course in perfect condition, the weather agreed and the sun shone on us all day!

Our group didn’t quite match the course conditions, but we all played some good golf at times, thanks Dean and Andy for such good company.

Brilliant organisation from Rich and his team as always, well done guys!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 18, 2022)

Brilliant day, @richart, and thanks to Smiffy, PNWokingham and John for enduring a very poor driving day and not much better putting day. Weirdly, I didn't mind the turf.
Pleased to have bought something at the auction finally... and then given it straight to Vicky!
Also, very pleased to have won the Blackmoor round with Rich... certainly more pleased than him!
Great day as always and lovely to have been part of a group raising £9,500 for Help For Heroes and remembering old friends.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2022)

Smiffy said:
			
		


			Didn't score particularly well, couldn't get to grips with the turf. Strange, but it's not been like that before when I've played there. Very "peaty" and unless you nipped the ball off the grass really cleanly, (which I can't do!!), distance suffered. Don't know if anyone else thought the same???
		
Click to expand...

Christ, I thought it was just me.


----------



## ADB (Oct 18, 2022)

A fantastic day on a seriously challenging course - and couldn’t ask for better weather. A top grouping of Matt, Ben and Dill made for a fun round and we all had our moments, good and…
Had a few lucky breaks which picked up my point tally and was thrilled to take 3rd. Thanks Richard and all those that made this event what it is. Us knocking a ball around a field really makes a positive difference to the charity and I’m proud to contribute, even in a small way.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2022)

Well....what a day
As always,  huge thanks to Rich and Vicky and everyone else who helped to organise the day.
Me..?
Only went and won the bloody thing didn't I 
And Nearest the Pin - Sorry @MikeH 
Scores will be posted up at some point but suffice to say my 22 points on the front 9 helped a touch.
Brilliant day and now I'm knackered


----------



## JamesR (Oct 18, 2022)

@richart as I say every year, thank you!

Brilliantly organised, great company and cracking course.
Good to see the usual friendly faces, enjoyed the Monday night curry, and am already looking forward to next year…anything booked yet?


----------



## SyR (Oct 18, 2022)

@richart Thanks to you and your team of helpers for organising such a fantastic day. I haven't played in a H4H for sometime, but thoroughly enjoyed the day. The course and weather was stunning, I actually have a touch of sunburn! My golf was inconsistent, but that was as expected. Really enjoyed my round with John, Rob and Simon, all great company.


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2022)

Just got home from another cracking day so thanks again @richart for everything.

Well done to those who won and roll on next year


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2022)

Thanks @richart and @DPapas1982 for sorting two excellent courses (again) and also having a word with the weather gods for these 2 days. 

Reports/rumours incoming about the horrendous state of the fairways at Hayling. The people who started that clearly has not played a course on London clay in mid January after 3 weeks of consecutive rain fall. 

Since the day indeed is for charity I felt extra generous and donated 6 balls to the hungry gorse bushes. Slope of 118? Pfft. 

Looking forward to see what’s in store for next year already!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 18, 2022)

Top day. Course was absolutely bang on..shame about the golf after 10 holes 🥴 few decent strikes but mostly couldn’t get to grips with the greens and my putting in general today. But always nice to make one of my half dozen rounds a year the HFH outing 😅

Thanks as always to Rich and Vicky (and the rest of the team) for organising.

Was thoroughly enjoyable to play with Rich, Craig and Kirk.

Apologies for having to slope off early, but I’d promised my lad I’d be back in time to put him to bed and wanted to miss the M27/M3 roadworks. 

See you all next year.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2022)

Just another fabulous day raising money for such a worthy cause.
The sacrifices these men and women make for us to live safe will never cease to amaze.
Thx Vicky and Rich and your team for making the day run so smooth.
Thx to our hosts Hayling GC for your welcome and amazing course.
Thx to my playing partners Kraxx,Lee and Phil for the entertainment it really was an enjoyable round.
Congratulations to Imurg for his win,great score on a tough course.
Congrats to the battle back guy,apologies for not remembering your name,41 points is superb.
Thx to Rich and Vicky for presenting me with the Rick Garg award,I was truly taken aback.
It will certainly take pride and place in my home for a year.
Well done to everyone who donated any amount of money to such a deserving cause.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 18, 2022)

Well no 11 hour journey home this year.. flying by private jet (i wish) certainly saved a lot of time.  Sorry i had to do off just as the presentation started, but congratulations to all the winners this year and to Tony (Pokerjoe) on a well-deserved Rick Garg Memorial Trophy winner this year!

Going to thank Oddsocks again for helping with transport!

Thank you, Richard and all the team for arranging this year's event, Hayling was truly spectacular, and clearly, we all won with the weather!!

Hope to see you all again next year.

Stay Safe
Stu (Kraxx)


----------



## Midnight (Oct 18, 2022)

What a fantastic day and all for a great cause 👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿

Thank you Rich and all the team for the hard work you all put in to ensure the day goes ahead, it is much appreciated. 

The course was fantastic, I thought it was a real good test, ref the fairways on chatting to one of the Marshall he informed me that the fairways had been wrecked during the hot summer, so they have re-seeded them, hence preferred lies and use of fairway mats on social play. I don't personally think it spoilt a fantastic course. 
Thank you to all at Hayling for looking after us, the little gift bag was a lovely touch. 
Thank you to my playing partners Mike H, SLH and of course young Duffers 👍🏿👍🏿, you all made it a relaxed enjoyable fun round. 
Well done Tony for getting a well deserved prize and to the winner (I forget who it was 😂😂👍🏿👍🏿) 

These days are in my opinion what golf is about, having a laugh, hitting good and crap shots, catching up with old friends and making new, eating a shed load of food and the added bonus of raising a cracking amount of money for a well worth cause. 

Look forward to the next one 👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 18, 2022)

Midnight said:



			What a fantastic day and all for a great cause 👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿

Thank you Rich and all the team for the hard work you all put in to ensure the day goes ahead, it is much appreciated.

The course was fantastic, I thought it was a real good test, ref the fairways on chatting to one of the Marshall he informed me that the fairways had been wrecked during the hot summer, so they have re-seeded them, hence preferred lies and use of fairway mats on social play. I don't personally think it spoilt a fantastic course.
Thank you to all at Hayling for looking after us, the little gift bag was a lovely touch.
Thank you to my playing partners Mike H, SLH and of course young Duffers 👍🏿👍🏿, you all made it a relaxed enjoyable fun round.
Well done Tony for getting a well deserved prize and to the winner (I forget who it was 😂😂👍🏿👍🏿)

These days are in my opinion what golf is about, having a laugh, hitting good and crap shots, catching up with old friends and making new, eating a shed load of food and the added bonus of raising a cracking amount of money for a well worth cause.

Look forward to the next one 👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

Forest also managed a clean sheet and point. Winning day all round 😂

Sorry for not catching up properly (and almost killing you, Mike, Duffer and SLH on the 16th tee 😬😳)


----------



## Midnight (Oct 18, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Forest also managed a clean sheet and point. Winning day all round 😂

Sorry for not catching up properly (and almost killing you, Mike, Duffer and SLH on the 16th tee 😬😳)
		
Click to expand...

Mate, 

I will let you off for that due to being a Forest Fan 😂😂👍🏿👍🏿

Just need to beat Liverpool in the next game to cap off a great week mate👍🏿👍🏿 

Catch up next time, might even sweet talk Rich to put us together mate 👍🏿👍🏿


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 18, 2022)

Picture sums the day up nicely for me. Congrats to Tony on his deserved award & to Richard, Vicky and the team for putting the whole show together.
Weather, club & course were enjoyed by me and playing partners @petema99 & my guest Andy. Well done to @Imurg on a great score 👏🏻, Mark the Auctioneer for his amazing work & the donations received for the items for raffle & auction.
Looking forward to next year’s event already.

P.s. Tony James is now out of hospital & recovering at home.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 19, 2022)

As others have said I can only echo the responses of a truest fantastic day, as always well organised and I feel hayling done well to accommodate us. I’d love to go back.

The highlight has to be the force in which @Swinger ’s jaw hit the green on 15 as my putt dropped, the pitch mark was huge!!! Thanks to @Swinger @Shamalamdingdong and GM’s own Elliot for a great 4 hours! 👌


----------



## IanM (Oct 19, 2022)

All been said above, echo the comments.   A fantastic day.... many many thanks to the organisers.

Massive thanks and total respect to H4H and our Vets.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2022)

Another great day , lots of work goes on in the background by @richart to make the day run very well 

Was a pleasure to play with Jimmy from the Battleback golfers and even better to see him win the guest prize

Great couple of days and always good to see the forum support a great cause and hope we continue to do so for many years ahead


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another great day , lots of work goes on in the background by @richart to make the day run very well

Was a pleasure to play with Jimmy from the Battleback golfers and even better to see him win the guest prize

Great couple of days and always good to see the forum support a great cause and hope we continue to do so for many years ahead
		
Click to expand...

Echo this. Really enjoyed the round with Jimmy, Sean and Phil yesterday, my golf aside. Jimmy is a great bloke and really inspiring. Very pleased  to see him win the guest prize, it was thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 19, 2022)

That's just prompted me to remember that I handed Rich a Vokey wedge that had been left next to a bunker on the 7th hole. I don't think it got announced, so if you're missing one, contact Rich, tell him the loft and other details and if they match, there's your wedge back.
Guessing it's one of these:
6TH (A) LIVERPOOLPHIL, SAWTOOTH, *NEEDMYWEDGE*, KEITH DAVIES (BB2)
6TH (B) OPTOM, CANARYKID, PADDYC, CAKE
7TH ORIKORU, EVEMCCC, PATSTER1969
Oh, the irony if it was one of these in particular! 😆


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2022)

Bratty said:



			That's just prompted me to remember that I handed Rich a Vokey wedge that had been left next to a bunker on the 7th hole. I don't think it got announced, so if you're missing one, contact Rich, tell him the loft and other details and if they match, there's your wedge back.
Guessing it's one of these:
6TH (A) LIVERPOOLPHIL, SAWTOOTH, *NEEDMYWEDGE*, KEITH DAVIES (BB2)
6TH (B) OPTOM, CANARYKID, PADDYC, CAKE
7TH ORIKORU, EVEMCCC, PATSTER1969
Oh, the irony if it was one of these in particular! 😆
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bratty 

Yes it was @need_my_wedge club - I was supposed to bring it back for him but then I forgot it as well 🤦‍♂️

@richart - was it still on Vickis chair


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks to @richart and everyone involved in organising another great day and especially to Steve & Mike for hauling me around Hayling, sorry I didn’t make the whole 18 holes but didn’t know how far you would need to run for the defibrillator. Thanks also to @Papas1982 for organising a great warm up day and to Rich, Gordon and everyone else for another great curry night.

Worth the agro for forgetting the wedding anniversary.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Oct 19, 2022)

Really enjoyed it as a first timer at H4H and was teamed with a great group. Didn't play particularly well (27pts) and lost plenty of balls off the tee, including pulling my first drive OOB  but positives I did birdie a hole and for a brief moment thought I was in with a shout on nearest the pin (was just outside imurg's mark) 

Definitely won't be my last event! Thank you to all the organisers

Sean


----------



## Bratty (Oct 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hi Bratty

Yes it was @need_my_wedge club - I was supposed to bring it back for him but then I forgot it as well 🤦‍♂️

@richart - was it still on Vickis chair
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?!? Need my wedge actually does need his wedge?!?! My year is complete with that sentence. 😆
With apologies to the wedgeless.


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hi Bratty

Yes it was @need_my_wedge club - I was supposed to bring it back for him but then I forgot it as well 🤦‍♂️

@richart - was it still on Vickis chair
		
Click to expand...

 I have it at home. burt not sure how to get it back to 'I haven'tmywedge'


----------



## chrisd (Oct 19, 2022)

richart said:



			I have it at home. burt not sure how to get it back to 'I haven'tmywedge'
		
Click to expand...

What's Burt got to do with it?


----------



## AddisonRoad (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks again to @richart for such a fun day at Hayling! Can't say my golf impressed anyone, but it was great to play with @TopOfTheFlop @richart and @Aztecs27 ! I'm going to donate another tenner to the JustGiving page, as I didn't have enough cash on me to enter the prizes yesterday (my mistake). Cheers again, everyone - hopefully play again soon (I'm always keen for a round if anyone is in London)!


----------



## IanM (Oct 19, 2022)

I assume you pay for auction items on the just giving site too?


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2022)

AddisonRoad said:



			Thanks again to @richart for such a fun day at Hayling! Can't say my golf impressed anyone, but it was great to play with @TopOfTheFlop @richart and @Aztecs27 ! I'm going to donate another tenner to the JustGiving page, as I didn't have enough cash on me to enter the prizes yesterday (my mistake). Cheers again, everyone - hopefully play again soon (I'm always keen for a round if anyone is in London)!
		
Click to expand...

where in London are you?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 19, 2022)

IanM said:



			I assume you pay for auction items on the just giving site too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but don’t mention that you’re getting anything for it, as they can’t have the gift aid


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 19, 2022)

Midnight said:



			What a fantastic day and all for a great cause 👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿

Thank you Rich and all the team for the hard work you all put in to ensure the day goes ahead, it is much appreciated.

The course was fantastic, I thought it was a real good test, ref the fairways on chatting to one of the Marshall he informed me that the fairways had been wrecked during the hot summer, so they have re-seeded them, hence preferred lies and use of fairway mats on social play. I don't personally think it spoilt a fantastic course.
Thank you to all at Hayling for looking after us, the little gift bag was a lovely touch.
Thank you to my playing partners Mike H, SLH and of course young Duffers 👍🏿👍🏿, you all made it a relaxed enjoyable fun round.
Well done Tony for getting a well deserved prize and to the winner (I forget who it was 😂😂👍🏿👍🏿)

These days are in my opinion what golf is about, having a laugh, hitting good and crap shots, catching up with old friends and making new, eating a shed load of food and the added bonus of raising a cracking amount of money for a well worth cause.

Look forward to the next one 👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

Really good meeting up with you G, such an enjoyable and convivial knock we had with duffer and Mike.  We even saw some decent golf played.  But let’s not mention too much duffer’s little putt on 18…oooh painful…🙄


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 19, 2022)

AddisonRoad said:



			Thanks again to @richart for such a fun day at Hayling! Can't say my golf impressed anyone, but it was great to play with @TopOfTheFlop @richart and @Aztecs27 ! I'm going to donate another tenner to the JustGiving page, as I didn't have enough cash on me to enter the prizes yesterday (my mistake). Cheers again, everyone - hopefully play again soon (I'm always keen for a round if anyone is in London)!
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense, your putting was obscene and you hit some absolute belters. Was a thoroughly enjoyable round with great company. If you're ever over this way, give me a shout, would be good to get a round in - Apologies for getting your name wrong btw FFS!


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 19, 2022)

Another enjoyable day out in support of H4H. I didnt play my best, but that doesnt matter as we were there to support a great cause. 

Thanks to @GG26 and @Old Skier (plus guest) for their company on the day, think we had a mixed bag between us.

Also thanks to Rich and his team for all the effort they put in for this each year, I'm sure it is not a small task and we are all very grateful.


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2022)

*Results from Hayling*

*Winner:     Imurg 38 points
2ND     :     Dufferman 37 points
3RD     :     ADB 36 points*

*Best gross score:      Drive4Show*

*Guest prize:               James Hill (BattleBack) 41 points*

*Nearest the pin 5th hole:        Imurg
Nearest the pin in two 13th:   PNWokingham
Longest drive 18th:                 Sawtooth*

*Rickg Memorial Trophy:           Pokerjoke*


*Other scores(30 points and above)*

*Drive4Show 35 points
Richart 35 points
Evemccc 35 points
Elliott Heath (GM) 34 points
Mike Harris (GM) 34 points
Paperboy 34 points
DeanoMK 34 points
SwingsitlikeHogan 33 points
Sawtooth 33 points
James Grundy (guest) 33 points
Liverpoolphil 33 points
Dando 33 points
Rob Smith (GM) 32 points
Polly Perkins(guest) 32 points
Pieman 32 points
Andy Sumner (guest) 32 points
Midnight 32 points
Patster1969 31 points
Radbourne2010 31 points
Sandy 31 points
PNWokingham 31 points
Aztecs27 31 points
PeteMa 31 points
IanM 31 points
Bratty 30 points
Swinger 30 points
Oddsocks 30 points*


*Congratulations to Imurg for a great round of golf off 5.5 handicap. *

*Well done to all the other winners, as well as everyone else that played on the day. Your support was gratefully received and look forward to seeing you all next year.*

*I will update the amount raised when we have completed all the counting, and had all the auction items paid for.*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 19, 2022)

One point from making the 30+ club 

Congrats again to my old mate @Imurg - absolutely superb round off 5.5!


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			One point from making the 30+ club 

Congrats again to my old mate @Imurg - absolutely superb round off 5.5!
		
Click to expand...

You had 31 points. I didn't penalise you two points for being a knob.**


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 19, 2022)

richart said:



			You had 31 points. I didn't penalise you two points for being a knob.**

Click to expand...

haha! maths was never my strong point 

(or reading, apparently!)


----------



## AddisonRoad (Oct 19, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Nonsense, your putting was obscene and you hit some absolute belters. Was a thoroughly enjoyable round with great company. If you're ever over this way, give me a shout, would be good to get a round in - Apologies for getting your name wrong btw FFS! 

Click to expand...

Haha, don't worry you got my name right (I'm Kirk for anyone who met me over the two days). Will definitely let you know if I make it out to Gloucester!



Dando said:



			where in London are you?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in North/East London!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 19, 2022)

AddisonRoad said:



			Haha, don't worry you got my name right (I'm Kirk for anyone who met me over the two days). Will definitely let you know if I make it out to Gloucester!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank god. I had a wave of panic on the way home that you were actually called Kurt and I'd been calling you Kirk all day


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Oh thank god. I had a wave of panic on the way home that you were actually called Kurt and I'd been calling you Kirk all day 

Click to expand...

Could have been worse 😂


----------



## JamesR (Oct 19, 2022)

Radbourne2010 said:



			P.s. Tony James is now out of hospital & recovering at home.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the Tony we played with last year at Blackmoor?

Please pass on my best to him


----------



## Swinger (Oct 19, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			As others have said I can only echo the responses of a truest fantastic day, as always well organised and I feel hayling done well to accommodate us. I’d love to go back.

The highlight has to be the force in which @Swinger ’s jaw hit the green on 15 as my putt dropped, the pitch mark was huge!!! Thanks to @Swinger @Shamalamdingdong and GM’s own Elliot for a great 4 hours! 👌
		
Click to expand...

We were having a nice time until that happened. It was good fun and good company for all 16 holes. The last two definitely didn't count!

Great to catch up with a lot of guys and well done to Rich and the team for organising everything so well. 

Looking forward to next year already, and the possibility of revenge!


----------



## GG26 (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks to Rich, Vicky and everyone else involved in the organisation of the day. Superb as always.

Many thanks to SteveW86, Old Skier and his guest Steve for your company in making it an enjoyable day.  

The only slight disappointment was that nearest the pin was not on the 1st.  SteveW hit a great shot bang on line which stopped just six foot short, which would have been a worthy winner of a nearest the pin prize.  I followed it with a lovely five iron which having kicked slightly left on pitching would have been close to going in, but stopped just 18ins short. Very happy to have got a birdie though.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 19, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Thanks to Rich, Vicky and everyone else involved in the organisation of the day. Superb as always.

Many thanks to SteveW86, Old Skier and his guest Steve for your company in making it an enjoyable day. 

The only slight disappointment was that nearest the pin was not on the 1st.  SteveW hit a great shot bang on line which stopped just six foot short, which would have been a worthy winner of a nearest the pin prize.  I followed it with a lovely five iron which having kicked slightly left on pitching would have been close to going in, but stopped just 18ins short. Very happy to have got a birdie though.
		
Click to expand...

And I love the very generous omission that SteveW missed the putt! 😜🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 19, 2022)

Bratty said:



			And I love the very generous omission that SteveW missed the putt! 😜🤣
		
Click to expand...

I blame the new putter 😂


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Thanks to Rich, Vicky and everyone else involved in the organisation of the day. Superb as always.

Many thanks to SteveW86, Old Skier and his guest Steve for your company in making it an enjoyable day. 

The only slight disappointment was that nearest the pin was not on the 1st.  SteveW hit a great shot bang on line which stopped just six foot short, which would have been a worthy winner of a nearest the pin prize.  I followed it with a lovely five iron which having kicked slightly left on pitching would have been close to going in, but stopped just 18ins short. Very happy to have got a birdie though.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't want to get a hole in one with 90 players. Now that could have been a bar bill.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 19, 2022)

richart said:



			You didn't want to get a hole in one with 90 players. Now that could have been a bar bill.

Click to expand...

It was so close he could have blown it in


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 19, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Seriously?!? Need my wedge actually does need his wedge?!?! My year is complete with that sentence. 😆
With apologies to the wedgeless.
		
Click to expand...

Better ask the mods to change my moniker to used_to_have_wedge …….🥴


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 20, 2022)

richart said:



			I have it at home. burt not sure how to get it back to 'I haven'tmywedge'
		
Click to expand...

It's down as "lost" ..... which means need_a_new_wedge ......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 20, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			It's down as "lost" ..... which means need_a_new_wedge ......

Click to expand...

Forum Status Edited Accordingly 👍


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 20, 2022)

Just remembered that Rich said I was "worse than Bratty" and I'm not sure whether to be offended or feel proud.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Just remembered that Rich said I was "worse than Bratty" and I'm not sure whether to be offended or feel proud. 

Click to expand...

One of the greatest conundrums of life.....


----------



## AAC (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			One of the greatest conundrums of life.....

Click to expand...

Well played yesterday me old mate, its amazing what a good whooping at WGCGC can do for your game.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

AAC said:



			Well played yesterday me old mate, its amazing what a good whooping at WGCGC can do for your game.  

Click to expand...

Good Round, bad round etc......worked a dream


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 20, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Is that the Tony we played with last year at Blackmoor?

Please pass on my best to him
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed James. I’ll pass you me wishes into him. He’s recovering at home.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Just remembered that Rich said I was "worse than Bratty" and I'm not sure whether to be offended or feel proud. 

Click to expand...

I suppose that depends on what you are worse than Bratty at… 😉😁


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I suppose that depends on what you are worse than Bratty at… 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

What is Bratty famous for, and a clue it is not his golf.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

richart said:



			What is Bratty famous for, and a clue it is not his golf.

Click to expand...

He pouts like a girl? 😱

No?  It’ll be a potty mouth then 😳🙄


----------



## evemccc (Oct 20, 2022)

I have read a lot on here about Bratty, I have to say I am slightly disappointed not to have crossed paths with him at Hayling…it would have been good to put a face to all the abuse he seems to get — to see if it is warranted 🤣


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I have read a lot on here about Bratty, I have to say I am slightly disappointed not to have crossed paths with him at Hayling…it would have been good to put a face to all the abuse he seems to get — to see if it is warranted 🤣
		
Click to expand...

he was the human sink plunger


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I have read a lot on here about Bratty, I have to say I am slightly disappointed not to have crossed paths with him at Hayling…it would have been good to put a face to all the abuse he seems to get — *to see if it is warranted* 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It is.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 20, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I have read a lot on here about Bratty, I have to say I am slightly disappointed not to have crossed paths with him at Hayling…it would have been good to put a face to all the abuse he seems to get — to see if it is warranted 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Look me out at the next meet, or if you ever fancy a round at Westerham, I'll gladly host you.
And it's all warranted! 😆


----------



## evemccc (Oct 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Look me out at the next meet, or if you ever fancy a round at Westerham, I'll gladly host you.
And it's all warranted! 😆
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good!
Once I have met you it’ll mean I can join in with the abuse too!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Sounds good!
Once I have met you it’ll mean I can join in with the abuse too!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no need to wait until you’ve met him, just crack on. 😁😁


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Look me out at the next meet, or if you ever fancy a round at Westerham, I'll gladly host you.
And it's all warranted! 😆
		
Click to expand...

I was going to invite myself down to Westerham but the thought of having to deal with the M25 made me want to throw my clubs in the bin.


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			I was going to invite myself down to Westerham but the thought of having to deal with the M25 made me want to throw my clubs in the bin.
		
Click to expand...

use the A25 like i do!


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			He pouts like a girl? 😱

No?  It’ll be a potty mouth then 😳🙄
		
Click to expand...

I think the putting style is now the clear winner as the swearing is very mild now!


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 20, 2022)

Huge thanks to @richart and everyone involved in organising. Hayling Island was incredible and the weather was perfect too. 

Very proud to be a part of the huge effort in raising so much money for H4H. Was great to play with Phil once again and to meet Andy too. 

I put a few pictures up on Instagram, you can check them out here.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 20, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			I was going to invite myself down to Westerham but the thought of having to deal with the M25 made me want to throw my clubs in the bin.
		
Click to expand...

Always welcome. That's a threeball sorted. One more glutton for punishment?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Always welcome. That's a threeball sorted. One more glutton for punishment?
		
Click to expand...

When are you planning this? I could be the glutton you refer to 🤭


----------



## Bratty (Oct 20, 2022)

chrisd said:



			When are you planning this? I could be the glutton you refer to 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Next year now I would think. Not the time of year to showcase many courses in the UK!
Unless you boys are okay with winter golf?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Next year now I would think. Not the time of year to showcase many courses in the UK!
Unless you boys are okay with winter golf?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't I once play Westerham with you and Oddsocks, many moons back in winter ?


----------



## Bratty (Oct 20, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Didn't I once play Westerham with you and Oddsocks, many moons back in winter ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, quite possibly we did.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Yes, quite possibly we did.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I can't sleep at night 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Yes, quite possibly we did.
		
Click to expand...

You'll know if he did, he'll have played your ball at some point.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 21, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			Huge thanks to @richart and everyone involved in organising. Hayling Island was incredible and the weather was perfect too.

Very proud to be a part of the huge effort in raising so much money for H4H. Was great to play with Phil once again and to meet Andy too.

I put a few pictures up on Instagram, you can check them out here. 

Click to expand...

nice pics, I just followed you


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			Huge thanks to @richart and everyone involved in organising. Hayling Island was incredible and the weather was perfect too.

Very proud to be a part of the huge effort in raising so much money for H4H. Was great to play with Phil once again and to meet Andy too.

I put a few pictures up on Instagram, you can check them out here. 

Click to expand...

Nice photos. 👍   Did you leave early, you're missing one...


----------



## JamesR (Oct 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nice photos. 👍   Did you leave early, you're missing one... 

View attachment 44907

Click to expand...

I went for an earlier pic


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 21, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can find the group photo taken from the balcony … and the photos that the photographer took on the course?  Thanks.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 21, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Does anyone know where I can find the group photo taken from the balcony … and the photos that the photographer took on the course?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Just googled and found this link 
https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/golf-monthly-forum-help-for-heroes-fundraiser-2022


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 21, 2022)

sawtooth said:



			Just googled and found this link
https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/golf-monthly-forum-help-for-heroes-fundraiser-2022

Click to expand...

Thanks for that.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 21, 2022)

Enjoyed reading the write up, well done to everyone involved in raising funds and awareness.


----------



## AddisonRoad (Oct 21, 2022)

sawtooth said:



			Just googled and found this link
https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/golf-monthly-forum-help-for-heroes-fundraiser-2022

Click to expand...

some good looking roosters in there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2022)

AddisonRoad said:



			some good looking roosters in there
		
Click to expand...

Can see a couple of Links Masters as well 😁


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 21, 2022)

AddisonRoad said:



			some good looking roosters in there
		
Click to expand...

Soon it will be a middle aged baldies event only. 👍


----------



## Bratty (Oct 21, 2022)

sawtooth said:



			Soon it will be a middle aged baldies event only. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Better blooming well not. I've still got a fine head of hair, and @richart shows no sign of losing his wonderful coiffuerage!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Better blooming well not. I've still got a fine head of hair, and @richart shows no sign of losing his wonderful coiffuerage!
		
Click to expand...

Jeez Bratty..angling for a short walk next year already..?


----------



## Bratty (Oct 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Jeez Bratty..angling for a short walk next year already..?

Click to expand...

It's NEVER too soon to angle for that, @Imurg!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Better blooming well not. I've still got a fine head of hair, and @richart shows no sign of losing his wonderful coiffuerage!
		
Click to expand...

The only way he'll lose it is if he forgets where he hangs it at night😆


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The only way he'll lose it is if he forgets where he hangs it at night😆
		
Click to expand...

Making an early bid to start at the course next door Chris?  😁


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Making an early bid to start at the course next door Chris?  😁
		
Click to expand...

Not really, his memory is pretty poor 🤭


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Not really, his memory is pretty poor 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Ask JamesR, I never forget.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2022)

richart said:



			Ask JamesR, I never forget.

Click to expand...

And Chris rarely remembers… 😗


----------



## dufferman (Oct 23, 2022)

Do we know when all the photos might appear? Can't wait to see my swing in action!


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 24, 2022)

Has the team event results been published @Papas1982 as I suspect I will have dragged my team down to paying some dosh out.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 24, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Do we know when all the photos might appear? Can't wait to see my swing in action!
		
Click to expand...

I think a few of them have appeared in "The Wheat Threshers Weekly" already. A few of the better ones are heading for next months "Woodcutting for Beginners"...


----------



## richart (Oct 24, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			Has the team event results been published @Papas1982 as I suspect I will have dragged my team down to paying some dosh out.
		
Click to expand...

Jeff there is a second thread with H4H match results. It is still in the arrange a game section.

Yes Team Dave lost very narrowly.


----------



## richart (Oct 24, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I think a few of them have appeared in "The Wheat Threshers Weekly" already. A few of the better ones are heading for next months "Woodcutting for Beginners"...
		
Click to expand...

 There is a cracking one of Topoftheflop, which would not look out of place in 'Mountaineering for Beginners'


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 24, 2022)

richart said:



			Jeff there is a second thread with H4H match results. It is still in the arrange a game section.

Yes Team Dave lost very narrowly.
		
Click to expand...

All done


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 26, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Forum Status Edited Accordingly 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to Rich, I_now_have_a_wedge 

Before we put this one to bed, I think we should all give LiverpoolPhil_had_my_wedge some stick for phoning me to tell me he had the wedge, only to leave it behind himself......


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2022)

Seems everyone_had_your_wedge_except_me...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 26, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thanks to Rich, I_now_have_a_wedge 

Before we put this one to bed, I think *we should all give LiverpoolPhil_had_my_wedge some stick for phoning me to tell me he had the wedge, only to leave it behind himself.*.....

Click to expand...

Has something changed; do we actually need a reason now to give LiverpoolPhil some stick...?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2022)

richart said:



			Ask JamesR, I never forget.

Click to expand...

I have now learnt the error of my ways, and intend to behave myself this year in order to tee off on hole 1 next year 🙏


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I have now learnt the error of my ways, and intend to behave myself this year in order to tee off on hole 1 next year 🙏
		
Click to expand...

Might take a few years of good behaviour to work your way back to the 1st James.


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2022)

Is everyone back from the 13th tee yet?


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 26, 2022)

IanM said:



			Is everyone back from the 13th tee yet?

Click to expand...

Not sure what I've done to upset Rich so much, but need to up my game to avoid a tee closer to Southampton than Hayling Island!


----------



## JamesR (Oct 27, 2022)

IanM said:



			Is everyone back from the 13th tee yet?

Click to expand...

Wasn't too bad actually, as we were driving when those nearer the middle of the course had to walk.
It was just a straight road back, whereas some courses I could imagine being more of an issue.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 27, 2022)

richart said:



			Might take a few years of good behaviour to work your way back to the 1st James.
		
Click to expand...

I will do my very best


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Wasn't too bad actually, as we were driving when those nearer the middle of the course had to walk.
It was just a straight road back, whereas some courses I could imagine being more of an issue.
		
Click to expand...

I was starting on the 7th tee, it took me about 20 minutes of walking about to find it. After all that I promptly blobbed it. 😭


----------



## evemccc (Oct 27, 2022)

As I look outside today and see the mist, rain and leaves falling - and then think of the clocks changing at the weekend to make the afternoon an hour shorter - I think about that day at Hayling and what a really excellent day it was.
Superb weather it was —- sadly it already seems yonks ago


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2022)

Strewth @richart .. .you haven't posted next year's event yet!  Sort yerself oot man!  

ps.  Did the lorry arrive on time to collect all your auction items?


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2022)

Just a couple of payments due shortly, and when paid our total including gift aid will be just over £12,100.

Fantastic sum, and a big thanks to everyone that supported the day. Makes it so worthwhile.

Now to start planning next years event.


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2022)

Nice write up over four pages on the day in the January 2023 magazine.

Warning there is a photo of Imurg.


----------



## Bratty (Dec 7, 2022)

richart said:



			Warning there is a photo of Imurg.

Click to expand...

Where's the "throw up" button? 😉


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## IanM (Dec 14, 2022)

Is this available on line?


----------



## Bratty (Dec 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			Is this available on line?
		
Click to expand...

Yes... 😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 14, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Yes... 😉
	View attachment 45591

Click to expand...

🤢🤢🤮🤮


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			🤢🤢🤮🤮
		
Click to expand...

I refer the less than Honourable Mod to post #502😝


----------



## Dando (Dec 14, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Yes... 😉
	View attachment 45591

Click to expand...

the better looking brother


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			the better looking brother
		
Click to expand...

Sale on at Specsavers James M’boy 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sale on at Specsavers James M’boy 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Time you went....


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sale on at Specsavers James M’boy 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Dont buy any James!

They are both pretty gross 😖


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			the better looking brother
		
Click to expand...

Pretty low bar though


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pretty low bar though
		
Click to expand...

lower than a snakes belly


----------

